# Sons of Krauss Age of Worms Adventure Path (IC)



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 30, 2005)

_OOC: Welcome to the new IC thread!

Note that this is a continuation of Krauss' Age of Worms (Act I) - The Whispering Cairn_


Azten picks out a few pebbles and asks Moradin to strengthen them so they will damage the wolves more.  (_OOC: pick up item, move action; cast Magic Stone_)

With his rapier in one hand and the lantern in the other, Owen moves out of the back of the group and tries to position himself in a place where he can later attack the wolves from a flanking position.  While he does this, he will attempt to defend himself as best he can from the creatures’ attacks.  (_OOC: Move action; Total Defense, raising his AC to 19 for 1 round_)

Majakilar flips his guisearme up vertically and slides through the ranks of his companions towards the wolves. Adopting a wide stance with his guisearme held in both hands, he stands in front of his companions and readies an attack.  (_OOC: slowed by his armor, Majakilar takes a move action 20', and readies an attack against the first wolf that comes within range. He should get two attacks against that wolf - one for the readied attack, the second for it moving past his reach weapon. He stays out of the way of Gregor, leaving him a path to charge_)

With a roar like boulders crashing in an avalanche Gregor charges into the fray.  (_OOC: Charge action, reduces his AC to 14 for 1 round, attack roll: 7 + 5 + 2 = 14, hit! Damage 1d8 + 5 = 7 hp to wolf #1_)

Kenneth turns to spot three wolves staring directly at him from the alcove. The dwarf begins to mumble some words of faith as he pulls out a handful of stones, and Kenneth watches in surprise as the two large miners hold their weapons aloft and charge into the alcove. Kenneth vaguely remembers Owen saying something about the merits of readying a weapon and wishes he had paid more attention.
_Oh, nuts_, he thinks.
Scant few seconds are wasted as the gnome reaches over his shoulder for the small buckler he probably should have strapped to his arm before entering the cairn. He hesitates and changes his mind, drawing his rapier from his side instead. There is no time for him to fiddle with the straps as the wolves begin to approach.
Kenneth holds his sword high in the air, not unlike the fork he brandished the night before. "In ancient days," he begins in the resonating voice he uses at the beginning of every tale told, "three wolves dared to assail the great Jarvin of Stormont. Naked and weaponless, he faced them without fear." (_OOC: Ready an action to attack any wolves that approaches Azten or moves around to Owen. AC 16, Attack +3 (1d4+2, 18-20/x2). Will not use Inspire courage at this time, although I insist that Kenneth remain a chatterbox._)

“Oh, oh, those look hungry! Here eat this doggy!”  (_OOC: Alexi steps back (1 square down on the map) to have a better line of fire and shoots a bolt at wolf #3, knowing very well, that she is not the best shot in town, she goes for the easiest target; attack roll 14 + 2 = 16, hit! Damage 1d8 + 1 = 7 hp to Wolf #3; afterwards, she reloads her crossbow, move action_)

The wolf which Gregor snaps back at the giant man, but his yellow teeth and jaws are deftly deflected by Gregor’s wooden shield.  (_OOC: Bite attack hits AC 10, miss_)
The center wolf, who is also a bit bigger and tougher looking than the others joins in the fray against Gregor.  Sadly, the second attack is too much for the giant’s defenses, and the larger wolf sinks its fangs into his leg, punching through the leather armor.  He then attempt to drag him down on the ground to be set upon by his companions, but Gregor with his inhuman strength keeps his feet under him.  (_OOC: Bite attack hits AC 21, hit! Damage is 5 hp, bringing Gregor to 7 hp; free trip attempt 12 vs. Gregor’s 14 + 5 = 19, no trip_)
Finally the third wolf tries to circle around Gregor, but runs into Majakilar’s guisarme.  It ducks under the human’s attack and bites down hard in the giant’s right calf, dragging him down on the ground.  (_OOC: Majakilar readied guisarme attack 9 + 2 = 11, miss; Wolf #3 bite attack hits AC 22, hit! Damage is 7 hp, bringing Gregor to 0 hp, and he is now Disabled; free trip attempt 11 vs. Gregor’s 1 + 5 = 6, success, Gregor is now Prone_)


_Initiative:

Azten 18+1=19
Owen 15+3=18
Majakilar 16+2=18
Gregor 10+1=11
Kenneth 8+2=10
Alexi 6+2=8
Wolves (x3)


New legend for map below: Whurhak Azten is a blue “Z”, Alexi is a green “A”, Owen is a dark-yellow “O”, Kenneth O’Drinnan is a pink “K”, Majakilar is a red “M”, and Gregor Hanville is a black “G”._)


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 30, 2005)

Seeing Gregor drop and not wanting to close in with the wolves, Owen drops his rapier in his hand and pulls one of his daggers and throws it towards one of the wolves taking his time to make sure he doesn't hit Gregor. "Get away from him you beasts!!"

(_OCC: Drop rapier as free action, draw dagger as move action and throw it at wolf #3 - taking the -4 for throwing into melee: Attack total of -1 (1d4+1 dmg))_


----------



## Thanee (Jul 31, 2005)

*Alexi*

Seeing Gregor in trouble, Alexi takes another shot at the wolf (#3) while stepping further to the side, reloading her crossbow afterwards.


OOC: 5-ft. step to bottom right; Attack -2(-1) ranged, Damage 1d8(+1). Numbers in parantheses are with Point Blank Shot.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> OOC: 5-ft. step to bottom right; Attack -2(-1) ranged, Damage 1d8(+1). Numbers in parantheses are with Point Blank Shot.



_OOC: I updated the first post to take the PBS feat into account._


----------



## silentspace (Jul 31, 2005)

*"Gregor!" *

_ I had a feeling he was going to charge. Why didn't I block him? I should've known this would happen!_

"Gregor, stay down!  Hey boy, here!" Majakilar tries to draw the wolves' attention from Gregor to himself, swinging his glaive at the wolf in range.

OOC: Attack wolf 3: +2 guisearme (2d4+3/x3)


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Aug 1, 2005)

Gregor - Be Careful!

With a yelled curse at the wolves (in dwarven) Azten lets one of his blessed sling bullets fly at the closest wolf (#3) and takes a step forward towards Gregor.

"Friendbepukin Furbags!"
<thwap>

_OOC:Yell (free action) 
Attack: +2(range 50') 1d6+1 Damage 
Move 5'​_


----------



## Voadam (Aug 1, 2005)

The giant youth thinks to himself 'Well, at least while they are going after me they aren't going after anybody else.' And with his last effort before he blacks out from blood loss he strikes out at the wounded wolf, trying to finish it off so his companions will only have to face two wolves.

[attacking while prone so -4 means net +1 on attack d8+5 damage if a hit and he will go to -1 and dieing.


----------



## hbarsquared (Aug 2, 2005)

*Kenneth*

The gnome holds his sword aloft, readied for an attack from any of the three wolves: an attack that does not materialize.  Instead, he watches with growing anxiety the pack surround Gregor.  Kenneth starts forward when he sees the giant fall.

"Armed with only his bare hands," Kenneth continues as he circles Majakilar to approach one of the wolves, "Jarvin threw himself into combat against the animals, desperate and only wishing to find shelter.  He overcame them."

Kenneth ducks beneath a bolt from Alexi and a bullet from Owen as he zigzags his way to the wolves.

"And we will, too," he finishes, thrusting his rapier toward the mangy hide of the nearest wolf.
_OOC - Kenneth will move south of Majakilar to stand on the diagonal from Wolf #2 (4 squares).  He will attack whichever one is still alive when his initiative is still up, the weakest if both are. Attack +2 (1d4+1, 18-20/x2)_​


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 3, 2005)

*Bad Doggies! Round 2*

“Gregor - Be Careful!”  With a yelled curse at the wolves (in dwarven) Azten lets one of his blessed sling bullets fly at the closest wolf and takes a step forward towards Gregor.  "Friendbepukin Furbags!"  _<thwap>_  (_OOC: Yell (free action); sling attack against wolf#3, 4 + 2 – 4 (firing into melee) =  2, miss; Move 5'_)

Seeing Gregor drop and not wanting to close in with the wolves, Owen drops his rapier in his hand and pulls one of his daggers and throws it towards one of the wolves taking his time to make sure he doesn't hit Gregor. "Get away from him you beasts!!"  (_OCC: Drop rapier as free action; draw dagger as move action and throw it at wolf#3, 6 + 3 – 4 (firing into melee) = 5, miss_)

"Gregor!"  _I had a feeling he was going to charge. Why didn't I block him? I should've known this would happen!_  "Gregor, stay down! Hey boy, here!" Majakilar tries to draw the wolves' attention from Gregor to himself, swinging his glaive at the wolf in range.  The blade catches the wolf in the throat, tearing it out and sending crimson blood spilling over the flagstones of the cairn.  It gives Majakilar the most disappointed look for a moment before collapsing.  Seeing an advantage, Majakilar moves forward towards the remaining wolves.  (_OOC: guisarme attack against wolf#3 20 + 3 = 23, hit! Crit roll 18 + 3 = 21, crit! Damage 2d4+3 = 8 x 3 = 24 hp of damage to wolf #3, who has now taken 31 hp of damage and is very dead; 5 ft. step_)

The giant youth thinks to himself: “_Well, at least while they are going after me they aren't going after anybody else._” And with his last effort before he blacks out from blood loss he strikes out at the wounded wolf, trying to finish it off so his companions will only have to face two wolves.  Sadly the wolf easily dodges his awkward attacks.  The final exertion sends dagger-sharp shooting through the youth, knocking him into unconsiousness.  (_OOC: heavy mace attack 7 + 5 – 4 = 8, miss; Gregor takes 1 hp of damage, bringing him to -1 hp, he is now unconscious and dying_)

The gnome holds his sword aloft, readied for an attack from any of the three wolves: an attack that does not materialize. Instead, he watches with growing anxiety the pack surround Gregor. Kenneth starts forward when he sees the giant fall.
"Armed with only his bare hands," Kenneth continues as he circles Majakilar to approach one of the wolves, "Jarvin threw himself into combat against the animals, desperate and only wishing to find shelter. He overcame them."
Kenneth ducks beneath a bolt from Alexi and a bullet from Owen as he zigzags his way to the wolves.
"And we will, too," he finishes, thrusting his rapier toward the mangy hide of the nearest wolf.  (_OOC: Kenneth will move south of Majakilar to stand on the diagonal from Wolf #2 (4 squares); rapier attack against wolf#2, 8 + 3 = 11, miss_)

Seeing Gregor in trouble, Alexi, now blocked by the gnome’s body, moves around the combatants to get a clear shot, and takes another shot at the wolf while stepping further to the side.  (_OOC: crossbow attack against wolf#2 14 + 2 + 1 (PBS) - 4 (firing into melee) = 13, miss_)

Majakilar, after having killed their leader, clearly has the remaining two wolves’ attention.  They lunge towards him recklessly, fangs bared. (_OOC: wolf#1 attempts to move around the unconscious human, provoking an AoO from Majakilar, guisarme attack roll against wolf#1, 9 + 3 = 12, miss; wolf#1 attacks Majakilar hitting AC 18, hit! Majakilar takes 3 hp of damage, bringing him to 7 hp, free trip attempt 18 + 2 vs. wolf#1’s 5, no trip; wolf#2 attempts to flank Majakilar, provoking an AoO from both the human and Kenneth: guisarme attack 7 + 3 = 10, miss, rapier attack 16 + 2 = 18, hit! Damage 1d4 + 1 = 2 hp of damage, wolf #2 has now taken 2 hp of damage; wolf #2 attacks Majakilar (with flanking bonus), hitting AC 15, miss_)

(_OOC: At the end of the round, Gregor becomes stable and will not continue loosing hp!)_

_Initiative:
Azten 19
Owen 18
Majakilar 18
Gregor 11
Kenneth10
Alexi 8
Wolves (x2)_


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 3, 2005)

Seeing Gregor go limp after his last effort to defend the wolves Owen realizes that no will be able to get to him with these wolves around. now regretting that he had just dropped his rapier, and wishing he were able to draw his dagger faster, Owen carefully approaches the wolf, waiting for the perfect chance to strike.

_OCC: Draw dagger (move action), move south of wolf#2 into flanking position (move action)._


----------



## Azten (Aug 3, 2005)

When Majakilar takes down the largest wolf, Azten shouts exultantly. Yeah!

Then, with his path to Gregor blocked by one of the wolves, he thinks _Dang! That fleabag has moved between me and Gregor - there's no way I can get to him to heal right now._
His decision made for him, he takes careful aim, and lets a bullet fly at wolf #2 to take some of the pressure off Majakilar.

After taking his shot, he takes a step to his left so that he can be closer to Majakilar in case he has sudden need for healing next round.

_OOC: Sling Bullet at Wolf #2: -2 (+2,-4 into melee) 1d6+1 damage
5' step to left - towards the top of the grid​_


----------



## silentspace (Aug 3, 2005)

Majakilar, surprised by his lucky stroke, _growls_ at the wolf as it stares at him for a moment before collapsing. Hearing Azten's shout he allows a grin to cross his face, but only for a moment. As the wolves abandoned Gregor to turn on him he realized there was no time for celebration. Swinging his guisearm quickly, he fails to connect as the wolves flank him.  He feels a wolf's jaw close painfully around his leg, and fights to retain his footing, at the same time dodging the bite of the last wolf. Still on his feet, Majakilar steps back as he swings his guisearme up high, slicing down at the far wolf.

OOC: 5' step to the southeast (between Azten and Wolf 2) and Attack wolf 1

Edit: Also using dodge feat against Wolf 1.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Alexi*

_“We must help him, quick!”_ Alexi shouts, while reloading her crossbow to launch another bolt at one of the wolves, trying to step around any obstacles while doing so.


OOC: 5-ft. step as appropriate; Reload (couldn't do that last round with the move); Attack +3 (-4 if target in melee) Damage 1d8+1.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 3, 2005)

Gregor continues to breathe.


----------



## hbarsquared (Aug 3, 2005)

"Well, then," Kenneth mumbles under his breath as the wolf nimbly dodges his strike.  He hears shouts from all around, as well as the growling and yipping of the two remaining wolves.  Gregor lies bleeding on the rocky floor, though he seems to still be taking ragged breathes.  Alexi is running all over the place and Owen fumbles with his weapons.  Kenneth, for a brief moment, feels impotent.  The moment passes, forgotten, when the wolf lunges for Majakilar.  The big miner lashes out with his weapon, and Kenneth feels the satisfaction of his thin blade sliding almost effortlessly into the beast's shoulder.  Quickly, he pulls back and readies for another attack.

"The battle of man versus wolf was over in less than a minute," Kenneth claims, raising his voice above the din.  "He had broken the necks of two, and the third limped off, licking its wounds."

Kenneth steps to one side, searching for an opening in the wolf's defenses.  "I don't feel like letting any limp off today!" he proclaims, waving his rapier in the air.
_OOC - Depending on the actions of the previous characters, Kenneth will make a 5ft. step to move into a flanking position.  If not possible, or he is already flanking, he will not.  Attack wolf #2, +2 (1d4+1, 18-20/x2)._​


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 5, 2005)

*Bad Doggies! Round 3*

When Majakilar takes down the largest wolf, Azten shouts exultantly, “Yeah!”  Then, with his path to Gregor blocked by one of the wolves, he thinks, “Dang! That fleabag has moved between me and Gregor - there's no way I can get to him to heal right now.”
His decision made for him, he takes careful aim, and lets a bullet fly at wolf #2 to take some of the pressure off Majakilar.
After taking his shot, he takes a step to his left so that he can be closer to Majakilar in case he has sudden need for healing next round.  (_OOC: sling attack 14 + 2 – 4 (FIM) = 12, miss); 5 ft. step_)

Seeing Gregor go limp after his last effort to defend the wolves Owen realizes that he will no longer be able to get to him with these wolves around. Now regretting that he had just dropped his rapier, and wishing he were able to draw his dagger faster, Owen carefully approaches the wolf, waiting for the perfect chance to strike.  (_OCC: Draw dagger (move action); move south of wolf#2 into flanking position (move action_)

Majakilar, surprised by his lucky stroke, growls at the wolf as it stares at him for a moment before collapsing. Hearing Azten's shout he allows a grin to cross his face, but only for a moment. As the wolves abandoned Gregor to turn on him he realized there was no time for celebration. Swinging his guisarme quickly, he fails to connect as the wolves flank him. He feels a wolf's jaw close painfully around his leg, and fights to retain his footing, at the same time dodging the bite of the last wolf. Still on his feet, Majakilar steps back as he swings his guisearme up high, slicing down at the far wolf.  (_OOC: 5' step to the southeast (between Azten and Wolf 2); Also using dodge feat against Wolf 1; guisarme attack 6 + 2 = 8, miss_)

"Well, then," Kenneth mumbles under his breath as the wolf nimbly dodges his strike. He hears shouts from all around, as well as the growling and yipping of the two remaining wolves. Gregor lies bleeding on the rocky floor, though he seems to still be taking ragged breathes. Alexi is running all over the place and Owen fumbles with his weapons. Kenneth, for a brief moment, feels impotent. The moment passes, forgotten, when the wolf lunges for Majakilar. The big miner lashes out with his weapon, and Kenneth feels the satisfaction of his thin blade sliding almost effortlessly into the beast's shoulder. Quickly, he pulls back and readies for another attack.
"The battle of man versus wolf was over in less than a minute," Kenneth claims, raising his voice above the din. "He had broken the necks of two, and the third limped off, licking its wounds."
Kenneth steps to one side, searching for an opening in the wolf's defenses. "I don't feel like letting any limp off today!" he proclaims, waving his rapier in the air.  (_OOC: rapier attack 16 + 2 = 18, hit! Damage 1d4 + 1 = 3 hp, wolf#2 has now taken 5 hp of damage_)

“We must help him, quick!” Alexi shouts, while reloading her crossbow to launch another bolt at one of the wolves, trying to step around any obstacles while doing so.  (_OOC:  5-ft. step; Reload (couldn't do that last round with the move); crossbow attack versus wolf#1 3 + 3 = 6, miss_)

Even though you are harming the animals, the wolves only seem to grow fiercer and angrier, focusing their rage on pool Majakilar.  Wolf#1 jumps to one side as Alexi’s crossbow bolt goes wide, lunging at the guisarme-wielding human.  Wolf#2 does the same, as he moves into flanking position.  Luckily their wounds seem to be slowing them down a bit, and Majakilar is able to easily dodge both of them.  (_OOC: wolf #1bite attack hits AC 6, miss; wolf#2 bite attack hits AC 13, miss_)


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 5, 2005)

With the wolves lunging at Majakilar, Owen sees a great opportunity to catch the wolves off guard. Diving in between Kennth and the wolf. Rolling on his shoulder to a standing position with the wolf directly between Owen and Majakilar, Owen tries to plunge the dagger in his hand into the back of the wolf as he is distracted with Majakilar. "How's this for a bite?"

_OCC: Move to the empty square between Kenneth and Gregor so that he flanks with  Majakilar (move action - tumbling to avoid AoO +7) attacking wolf #2 (+3 flanking attack 1d4+1d6+1)
_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 5, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> _OCC: Move to the empty square between Kenneth and Gregor so that he flanks with  Majakilar (move action - tumbling to avoid AoO +7) attacking wolf #2 (+3 flanking attack 1d4+1d6+1)
> _



_OOC: Sorry to immediately post a reply, but I'm not sure how much I will be on this weekend.  On the upside, the move that you have posted does not need a tumble check, as it simply a 5 ft. step which does not provoke an AoO.  On the downside, in that position you and Majakilar do not flank wolf#2, as Majakilar does not threaten him (he's using a reach weapon).  If Majakilar were to step 5 ft. to the west (which he can't at the moment because Azten is there) then you'd be flanking wolf#2._


----------



## Azten (Aug 5, 2005)

With the combat shifting his direction, Azten takes out his warhammer in case the opportunity arises to beat on a wolf.  Seeing that wolf #1 is currently occupied elsewhere,  and assuming Majakilar is not seriously wounded this round, he will try to skirt around behind it to get to Gregor. 

_OOC: I'm not entirely sure how to arrange this - I believe drawing the warhammer is a move-equivalent action, which would leave him with only his 5' step for the round.   If that is the case then he moves one space directly north/up.  If he can move further, then he'll circle around the wolf as far as possible, not leaving it's threatened area or provoking an AoO.
Should the wolf move away from him, giving him an AoO: +0 ATT  1D8/X3 DAM/CRIT​_


----------



## Thanee (Aug 5, 2005)

*Alexi*

Pulling the powerful string of the crossbow back once more, Alexi aims at the wolf closer to her, looking for an opportunity to get a clear shot. As Azten circles around the canine, she lets the bolt fly.


OOC: Reload Crossbow; Attack Wolf #1.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 5, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> _OOC: On the upside, the move that you have posted does not need a tumble check, as it simply a 5 ft. step which does not provoke an AoO. On the downside, in that position you and Majakilar do not flank wolf#2, as Majakilar does not threaten him (he's using a reach weapon). If Majakilar were to step 5 ft. to the west (which he can't at the moment because Azten is there) then you'd be flanking wolf#2._




_OCC: I know some Dm's who do consider the diagonal move when next to an enemy to provoke AoO (thus why I put the tumble there just in case). Either way, Owen will try to get into a flanking position no matter what. And if it requires he provoke an AoO, he will tumble . If there is no way for this to happen, he will stab without flanking._


----------



## Voadam (Aug 5, 2005)

Gregor continues to bleed but his prone form is not harried by the wolves thanks to his companions' efforts. If he were aware he'd be thankful.


----------



## hbarsquared (Aug 5, 2005)

*Kenneth*

"Ah _ha!_" Kenneth shouts, pulling out the blade a second time from the wolf's flank.  But the animal remained standing with only superficial wounds from Kenneth's rapier, gnashing its fangs and growling from deep within its throat.

Kenneth withdraws his rapier as Owen rolls between him the wolf, and Kenneth calls his name to get his attention.

"Owen!  Keep going!" he says, jerking his head to the small empty space at the wolf's rear.  "Wait for my signal!"  Kenneth sidesteps a bite from the wolf and throws himself theatrically to one side.

He sees the dwarf circling the group, hopefully seeking to attend to Gregor.  A glance tells Kenneth the big man is still breathing, thankfully.  A crossbow bolt flies for the other wolf and Kenneth returns his focus to the one still occupying him.  Raising his voice, he yells out, "_Now!_" and plunges his rapier into the wolf.
_OOC - How about Owen continues his move, tumbling to the square just north of wolf #2, and readies an attack when Kenneth's initiative comes up.  Kenneth will take a 5'-step to the left so that he and Owen will be flanking wolf #2, and both can make their attacks simultaneously with flanking bonuses.  Attack +4 (1d4+1, 18-20/x2)_​


----------



## silentspace (Aug 6, 2005)

"That's it you mangy curs!  Follow me, I'm the one you want!  GRRR!"

Majakilar brandishes his guiesarme, swinging it above both wolves as he steps back, goading them on.

OOC: Withdraw ten feet back, hoping wolves continue to come after him blindly and draw AoOs from the others, and set himself up for AoOs against the wolves as they close.  Same attack as before.  Is there some bardic music going?  I wasn't sure.  Atk +2 (2d4+4/x3, guisearme). Dodge feat against same wolf.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 9, 2005)

With the combat shifting his direction, Azten takes out his warhammer in case the opportunity arises to beat on a wolf. Seeing that wolf #1 is currently occupied elsewhere, and assuming Majakilar is not seriously wounded this round, he will try to skirt around behind it to get to Gregor.  Striking out with his hammer, the dwarf connects soundly with the side of the wolf’s head with a sickening “Crunch!”  The wolf immediately topples over.  (_OOC: draw warhammer, move action; 5 ft. step; warhammer attack 16 + 0 = 16, hit! Damage 1d8 = 2 hp to wolf #1, and is now dying_)

With the wolves lunging at Majakilar, Owen sees a great opportunity to catch the wolves off guard. Diving in between Kennth and the wolf. Rolling on his shoulder to a standing position with the wolf directly Gregor’s still form, Owen waits to plunge the dagger in his hand into the back of the wolf as he is distracted by Kenneth. "How's this for a bite?"  (_OCC: Tumble to square north of wolf#2, tumble check 18 + 7 = 25 vs. DC 15, success! Ready action to attack when Kenneth moves into place_)

"That's it you mangy curs! Follow me, I'm the one you want! GRRR!"  Majakilar brandishes his guisarme, swinging it above both wolves as he steps back, goading them on.  (_OOC: Withdraw ten feet back, hoping wolves continue to come after him blindly and draw AoOs from the others, and set himself up for AoOs against the wolves as they close; Dodge feat against same wolf_)

Gregor continues to bleed but his prone form is not harried by the wolves thanks to his companions' efforts. If he were aware he'd be thankful.

"Ah ha!" Kenneth shouts, pulling out the blade a second time from the wolf's flank. But the animal remained standing with only superficial wounds from Kenneth's rapier, gnashing its fangs and growling from deep within its throat.
Kenneth withdraws his rapier as Owen rolls between him the wolf, and Kenneth calls his name to get his attention.
"Owen! Keep going!" he says, jerking his head to the small empty space at the wolf's rear. "Wait for my signal!" Kenneth sidesteps a bite from the wolf and throws himself theatrically to one side.
He sees the dwarf circling the group, hopefully seeking to attend to Gregor. A glance tells Kenneth the big man is still breathing, thankfully. A crossbow bolt flies for the other wolf and Kenneth returns his focus to the one still occupying him. Raising his voice, he yells out, "Now!" and plunges his rapier into the wolf.

Hearing his companions shout, Owen lashes out with his dagger.  (_OOC: dagger attack 7 + 1 + 2 (flanking) = 10, miss_)

Kenneth strikes at the sole remaining wolf.  With a bit of luck and a lot of distraction from his companion, the gnome’s attack hit true, burying the rapier up to the hilt in the wolf’s chest.  He growls one last time at Kenneth, bearing his yellow teeth before his eyes close and he falls over, the weapon still sticking out of him.  (_OOC: rapier attack 16 + 2 + 2 (flanking) = 20, hit! Damage 1d4 + 1 = 4 hp, wolf #2 is now dying_)

_OOC: All wolves are dead or dying and combat is over.  According to my notes Majakilar is down 3 hp, while Gregor is down 13_.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 9, 2005)

Breathing heavily so that his heart slows down a bit, Owen kneels near Gregor on the ground but knows there is nothing he can do. "It appears he is still breathing, Azten. I'm sure there is something you could do." Knowing Azten will talk care of Gregor, he stands and looks around for his thrown dagger. Spotting it in the corner he walks over to where it landed after missing the wolf and picks it up. He then heads back to where he dropped his rapier and lantern and sits down, trying to catch his breath and slow his heart rate. "Is everyone..." *gasp* "..else..." *gasp* "..alright?"


----------



## Thanee (Aug 9, 2005)

*Alexi*

As soon as the last wolf falls, Alexi drops her crossbow and speeds to Gregors side, trying to stop his wounds from bleeding, though she hopes that someone with more expertise will soon join her to save him.


OOC: Heal check at +2.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> As soon as the last wolf falls, Alexi drops her crossbow and speeds to Gregors side, trying to stop his wounds from bleeding, though she hopes that someone with more expertise will soon join her to save him.



Quickly looking at Gregor's very serious wounds you see that his bleeding has stopped.  The bite on his leg is the worst by far.  Only serious bedrest with medical attention or divine healing can help him now.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 9, 2005)

_OOC: So you don't have to flip back to the old IC thread, I am reposting the description of the room where you are standing and the map of what you have explored so far._

The central hallway opens into a large chamber with wings leading to the east and west.  Across the chamber to the north yawns a twenty-foot-wide open arch draped from top to bottom in translucent cobwebs.  An eerie green light flickers from beyond these webs, casting strange shadows about this room.  The place smells of animal spoor and wet fur.

To the west, three short stairs lead to a wide marble dais, but the far end of the wing is obscured by darkness.

Huge slabs of cracked masonry and irregular piles of scattered debris choke the eastern wing, giving the appearance of complete collapse.  It was from here that you saw the wolves emerging from a low break in the rock slab debris.

The sibilant, almost human whispers present in the passage become a chorus in this massive chamber, eerily echoing off the walls.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 9, 2005)

As his unconscious mind drifts, Gregor sees the slender form of a sneering elf bearing a long curved sword. The hexblade who cursed his family. 

With a gesture the elf invokes dark power and Gregor feels the curse enter his body, warping it in great spasms. The giant's body grows grotesquely, his back hunches and curling horns erupt from his forehead. His fingers become bent clawed talons and his teeth elongate into terrible fangs. His legs painfully shift into inhuman cloven elk legs giving him the appearance of some hideous satyr-like thing. In the hallucination Gregor is twisted into a misshappen ogre, monstrous to the core, reflecting the spiteful evil of the hexblade. "No!" he shouts in pain filled defiance. "I will not be a monster! I am not evil."

Gregor lets out a slight moan as he lies unconscious in his own pooling blood.


----------



## hbarsquared (Aug 9, 2005)

*Kenneth*

In the midst of chaos, Kenneth keeps an eye on Owen as he tumbles past the wolf to the opposite side.  The wolf is not distracted by the boy and keeps its glowing yellow eyes fixed on Kenneth.  It growls deep within its throat and opens its jaws to take in the gnome when suddenly it flinches, turning its head around to find Owen.  His own weapon had missed, barely grazing the wolf, but it was enough to distract it.  As the creature ignores the smaller, though far better dressed in his opinion, threat, Kenneth fingers the hilt and jabs it into the wolf's chest.

After the battle, Kenneth leans down next to the final wolf and gingerly slides his rapier out from its still form.  He purses his lips in disgust and halfheartedly attempts to shake off some of the blood from his blade.

"Yeah, I'm okay," he replies to Owen's concern, though with his thoughts elsewhere.  "Is Gregor doin' all right?"

After a moment, Kenneth begins pacing across the cavern.  "Does anyone have a rag?" he asks, holding up his blade, searching the cave for a clump of moss or a wide-leaved bush.  "There's no way I'm going to slide this back into my scabbard."

_*OOC -* Kenneth will clean off his sword with what's available and keep it drawn.  When everyone's ready, he will suggest exploring the area where the wolves came from._​


----------



## Azten (Aug 9, 2005)

After the shock of actually killing the wolf wears off, I absently wipe off my warhammer's head and place it back on my belt.

Then as I look around, I see Gregor's prone, bloody form and rush over to heal him.

All right big guy, let's see what we've got

_OOC: I use a CLW (Heals 1d8+1+1{Healing Domain}) on Gregor, and reassess his condition.
If needed (still significantly injured - >50% HP loss) I'll use another CLW.  If he's not so bad off, but still in need of healing I'll pray for a CMinorW (heals 1 hp) to top him off.​_Speaking softly to myself the prayer, I calm my mind and gather Moradin's power to heal Gregor.

When he appears sufficiently healed, I end with a murmured  Praise Moradin .

With a soft grunt, I stand back up and face the caved-in passage to the east.

Any more of you wolves in there might as well come out now so we don't have to come in to beat you silly.  

What do you say, guys?  Shall we?
R
` E


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 9, 2005)

Azten said:
			
		

> _OOC: I use a CLW (Heals 1d8+1+1{Healing Domain}) on Gregor, and reassess his condition.
> If needed (still significantly injured - >50% HP loss) I'll use another CLW.  If he's not so bad off, but still in need of healing I'll pray for a CMinorW (heals 1 hp) to top him off.​_Speaking softly to myself the prayer, I calm my mind and gather Moradin's power to heal Gregor.



_OOC: The first Cure Light Wounds spell heals 5 hp, and the second heals 7 hp, which means that he is only down 1 hp.  Let me know if you want to use one of your orisons to cure the final hp._



			
				Azten said:
			
		

> Any more of you wolves in there might as well come out now so we don't have to come in to beat you silly.



There is no answer to the question posed to the pile of rubble, and you can't hear any other noises over the sibilant whisper-like noises coming from the walls.  (_OOC: Listen check_)


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 9, 2005)

jeremy_dnd[color=slategray said:
			
		

> _*OOC -* Kenneth will clean off his sword with what's available and keep it drawn._



_OOC: There is nothing suitable growing on the walls to clean your blade with.  There is a bountiful supply of ... um ... wolf fur around.  I'm sure you could find some non-bloody bits._


----------



## Azten (Aug 10, 2005)

_OOC: Oops. Major faux pas.  I didn't take the healing domain.   See OOC thread.​_


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 10, 2005)

"Good to have you back, Gregor." Owen says from his sitting position. Looking towards Kenneth, who is searching for something to wipe his blade on, Owen laughs quite audibly. "I hear the color of blood will match perfectly with that green cloak you wear. Apparently it is all the rave these days, Kenneth"



			
				Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> There is no answer to the question posed to the pile of rubble, and you can't hear any other noises over the sibilant whisper-like noises coming from the walls.




Standing up as he finally catches his breath, Owen will walk over to where the wolves emerged. "Well it doesn't seem like there is anything else in there," Owen says as he eyes the low break in the debris to see if there is any sign of another cave-in or collapse of the current rubble.

_OCC: Search +7, Knowledge (anything relevant) +3

_If the debris and the opening look safe enough, Owen is going to crawl through the opening with his lantern to see if there is anything worth while in there, hoping he doesn't find the face of a wolf staring back at him.

_OCC: Search +7_


----------



## silentspace (Aug 10, 2005)

Majakilar quickly dispatches the downed wolves, putting them out of their misery.  "Tough beasts, we're lucky there were just three of them.  They can run in large packs, or so I hear," he says as he examines his own wounds.

He gives Gregor a great pat on his back after Azten heals him, then follows Owen through the rubble.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 10, 2005)

Owen and Majakilar:[sblock]Getting down on their hands and knees, Owen pushes the lamp ahead of him as he and Majakilar crawl through the opening in the rubble.  After negotiating a low, short passage they find themselves in a smallish space rank with the smell of wild animals.  Irregular piles of rubble litter the den, as do hundreds of bones and bone fragments from the creatures' past meals.  Most of these belong to animals, but a few are unmistakably human.
After looking around for a brief while (OOC: "Taking 20" on Search checks) Owen turns up an old leather backpack half-buried under a pile of humanoid bones in the northern half of the den.  The bag contains an elaborate lantern of indigo metal inset with indigo glass panes (see below).  Taking a closer look at it, you Owen would guess that it would be worth around 45 gp.  Majakilar confesses that he does not have enough expertise in these matters to even make an educated guess.





After a more extensive search of the southern end of the den, Majakilar turns up an intricately carved armband of unmistakable elven craftsmanship, bearing a repeating leaf motif.  With this piece, it is Owen who is stumped as to its value.  Majakilar guesses that due to the fine craftmanship it might fetch as much as 75 gp, perhaps even more if sold to an elf.
Finally, in searching the rubble mostly blocking off the passage, Owen turns up what appears to be a marble index finger cracked off a statue of some kind.[/sblock]
Everyone else:
Owen and Majakilar crawl on their hands and knees through a small opening in a rubble.  They let you know that they have found a small den beyond the blocked-off area, but that there are no more wolves to be found in it.
Over the next few minutes you hear them rummaging about inside and arguing with one another.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 10, 2005)

To Majakilar:
[sblock]"Odd that this lantern survived underneath this rubble. This has had to be here quite sometime for these bones to pile up on top of it. I do like this lantern much more than the dull one I have." Owen says as he grabs his lantern and backs out of the small den.[/sblock]

Owen emerges from the small den with a backpack, marble index finger, and his lantern in hand. Setting the bag down for everyone to see, he pulls out an elaborate lantern of indigo metal inset with indigo glass panes. "This could fetch a nice price to the right buyer back in town. I think Tidwoad would like to see this. I also found this," Owen says as he tosses the marble finger to Azten. "Looks like it came from some sort of statue. Looks like junk to me. But Majakilar found a nice little prize."


----------



## Azten (Aug 10, 2005)

Oh, sure.  Show us the treasure, then give me the finger!  Azten allows his sour face to remain for a moment longer, then breaks into a grin as he examines the stone finger, looking for any clues as to age, make(racial) and other details.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 10, 2005)

Azten said:
			
		

> Oh, sure.  Show us the treasure, then give me the finger!  Azten allows his sour face to remain for a moment longer, then breaks into a grin as he examines the stone finger, looking for any clues as to age, make(racial) and other details.



It seems to be a marble finger broken off a humanoid statue of slightly larger than human size.  Otherwise it is unremarkable.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 10, 2005)

When Atzen heals Gregor the large youth at first seems disoriented as he looks at his hand and then at his torn leg as the dwarf heals up the rest of the wolf gash. As he looks around and sees his friends and the dead wolves the worried look leaves his face to be replaced by a wide grin. "*You all survived and are all right*!"

Gregor unsteadily pulls himself to his feet and shakes himself as he comes back fully to himself. "*Thank you Atzen*." He picks up his mining gear shaft turned mace and adjusts the large window shutter with a handle that he uses as a shield. "*I'm right as rain again*."

[ooc I think I can do fine without the orison for now].


----------



## hbarsquared (Aug 10, 2005)

*Kenneth*

"I hear the color of blood will match perfectly with that green cloak you wear. Apparently it is all the rave these days, Kenneth"

Kenneth raises his head to Owen.  "Really?" he asks, incredulously.  "No, I don't think so, Owen."

He examines the blade again.  "You're probably thinking of that mahogany red.  This _definitely_ will not do."  With a sigh, and not realizing that Owen has already begun inching into the wolf chamber, he kneels next to one of the wolves and carefully wipes his blade on the fur coat.  Some streaks of drying blood remain and Kenneth keeps the sword readied, always several inches from any part of his clothing.

Bent on one knee, Kenneth watches the ray of light from the small opening in the rubble slide back and forth across the uneven cavern floor as Owen and Majakilar crawl their way back.  When Owen lifts the lantern from his pack, Kenneth approaches with one hand held out.

"Amazing," he says, letting his fingers play across the intricate glasswork.  "I wonder if this was crafted by the same ancient peoples as the other device we saw."
_*OOC -* Bardic Knowledge +4, Knowledge (arcana/history/local) +7._​


----------



## silentspace (Aug 10, 2005)

"Here's the armband," Majakilar says, showing the elven band with leaf motif.  "I wonder if it has any special powers."


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 10, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> "Here's the armband," Majakilar says, showing the elven band with leaf motif.  "I wonder if it has any special powers."




"The ability to turn into coin once we give it to the right buyer is _special_ enough for me," Owen says with a smile on his face. The idea of these two items has already made him forget about the fight with the wolves. "I wonder what else we can find in this place. There is that green glow we saw. Maybe whatever is creating that is worth some money."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 10, 2005)

*Alexi*

Alexi smiles, as Gregor opens his eyes. _“That's Gregor, always in worry about the others, even if he's the one lying half-dead on the ground. Be a little more careful next time, ok?”_

_“And there's Owen... whatever you got, he's already counting the coins,”_ she adds with a grin.


----------



## Azten (Aug 10, 2005)

Satisfied that Gregor is now well, and having learned what he can from the marble finger, Azten turns towards the West and peers into the darkness.

Well, before we get too excited about our potential earnings, I say let's continue to check this place out.

If nothing seems immediately threatening, he starts to head down the passage to the West.

_OOC: Darkvision 60'; Listen +3, Spot +3
Is the stonework here much different than further out towards the entrance? (Stonecunning: +2 on checks involving stonework)​_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 11, 2005)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> "Amazing," he says, letting his fingers play across the intricate glasswork.  "I wonder if this was crafted by the same ancient peoples as the other device we saw."
> _*OOC -* Bardic Knowledge +4, Knowledge (arcana/history/local) +7._​



The gnomish bard studies the lamp, and although he can remark that it is very well made, he has no further insight into its origins.  It certainly predates the human immigration to Eastern Oerik, which means it is possibly thousands of years old.  Strangely it shows very little wear and tear, as if it had only been created in the last quarter-century.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 11, 2005)

The dwarf makes his way down the short, western passage which ends in a wide dais.  His attention is drawn to a faded fresco upon the south, west, and north walls.  From a vantage point at the center fo the dais, the wall painting makes it look like you stand within a massive room with seven short hallways radiating outward from a central point.  A chain dangles from the ceiling at the end of each hallway, and each chain bears a gleaming colored langern, identical to the one found in the wolf's den.  Clockwise, the colors are red, orange, yellow, green, blue, indigo, and violet.

Other than the fresco and the dais the hallway is empty.


----------



## Azten (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey folks, you might want to see the mural I found.  I think it may be important and it shows the lantern.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 11, 2005)

Alexi said:
			
		

> _“And there's Owen... whatever you got, he's already counting the coins,”_ she adds with a grin.




"Well that is partial why I am here. The mroe money I make the sooner I can get out of Diamond Lake. I am sure you all will agree with me on that one!



			
				Azten said:
			
		

> Hey folks, you might want to see the mural I found.  I think it may be important and it shows the lantern.




"It shows the lantern? This must be worth more than I thought!" Owen states with a very excited tone in his voice as he puts the special lantern in his own backpack and leaves the old, dirty one on the floor. He hurries over to where Azten walked off to, following him with his own lantern out to light the way. Seeing the faded fresco Owen admires the art "That is pretty neat how it makes it look like we are standing in some large chamber. Whoever did this was talented. This place keeps getting better and better! Good thing we are the ones exploring it and not those other guys you mentioned Alexi." Owen just can't stop smiling at all the neat new things they are finding.


----------



## hbarsquared (Aug 11, 2005)

*Kenneth*

"It is very well made," Kenneth remarks.

He drops his hand at the sound of Azten from the other room, and with one last, quick glance at Owen's lantern Kenneth dashes to the dwarf to see the mural.

He places his hands against the wall, wiping away bits of cobweb and dust, tracing the lines of the artwork.  "Let's find this chamber," he whispers.  "If that lantern is indeed a part of this, then it must be nearby."

He takes a step back and cranes his neck, attempting to see the entire sweep of the painted wall all at once.  "Either," Kenneth begins, "the lanterns function as a complex arcane mechanism, perhaps as a lens or a focus for the teleporter doomsday device we saw in the other room, and this lantern is the final key to repairing the damaged appartus."

"Or," he continues, his eyes before alight and now dimming as he realizes another, and possibly more likely, conclusion.  "Or, they are just colored lanterns that light a room.  Let's go find out!"
_*OOC -* Again, bardic knowledge +4, knowledge (arcana/history/local) +7._​


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 12, 2005)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> *OOC -* Again, bardic knowledge +4, knowledge (arcana/history/local) +7.



_OOC: Nope, nothin else on the mural or the lantern, although the order in which the lanterns are placed certainly rings a bell._


----------



## Voadam (Aug 12, 2005)

Gregor flushes a little at Alexi's words to be more careful and changes the subject "*Rainbow lanterns? The glow I saw before was green, let's check out the green one more closely*."


----------



## Azten (Aug 12, 2005)

Azten studies the mural trying to memorize it for future reference, then follows the rest of the group towards the cobwebbed archway that the green glow seems to be coming from behind.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 12, 2005)

As much as Owen enjoys the mural, but he wants to see what else might be found in this dungeon. "Man, this gets more exciting the longer we stay in here. I bet we will be rich. Wouldn't that be nice Alexi! No more begging and slumming for us," Owen says as he trots over to the cobwebbed covered archway with lantern in hand and a small skip in his step. His young mind seems to have already forgotten the fact that they were fighting for their lives not too long ago. "So Majakilar, how much more treasure do you think we will find?"


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 12, 2005)

The party makes its way over to the cobweb-covered archway leading north, noting that the webs completely cover the exit.  Hundreds of tiny spiders criss-cross the web, but quickly become aware of your presence and skitter away to its upper edges.

At closer inspection, those leading the group see that a short flight of stairs descends from the arch, but more detail then that is impossible to make out.  Much further down this hallway the green light noticed when the group first entered the cairn can still be seen.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 12, 2005)

Carefully leading the way with lantern and rapier in hand, Owen brushes aside the cobwebs and decends the stairs a steady pace. "And it seems we go deeper underground. That green light is definitely coming from down here somewhere."

Watching where he steps making sure that none of these stone stairs leading down are meant to giveway and cause them all to come crashing down, Owen leads the group to the bottom of the stairs.

_OCC: Search +7 for traps_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 12, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> _OCC: Search +7 for traps_



_OOC: You need to tell me exactly what you are searching, whether it's a specific area, or the floor or walls as you walk ahead.  Remember that one full-round search check only covers a 5 ft. square area, whether that's floor, wall or ceiling.  If you are just searching the stairs going down, it would take 4 rounds to search for every 5 ft. of forward movement (as the staircase is 20 ft. wide)._


----------



## Voadam (Aug 12, 2005)

"*If there is someone up ahead with the green light, maybe I should go first, just in case. After all, I have a shield*." And Gergor holds up the former large window shutter strapped to his arm.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 12, 2005)

At Gregor's mention of a shield, Owen recalls how that didn't help him against the wolves. He is kind of brought back to reality about where they re and what just happened. He realizes that if we do come across something like that again, he doesn't want to be upfront. "I'll let you have the honors Gregor," Owen states with a smile on his face and a sigh of relief that he won't be the one to get mauled by wolves if more are down here.

_OOC: It was gonna be the stairs, but don't worry about it. Owen is going to let Gregor lead the way._


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2005)

*Alexi*

_“I wouldn't mind to be rich. There are worse things to be. But that lantern surely looks nice, see that it doesn't break, Owen, when you're rolling over the floor again!”_

Alexi takes up a position in the middle of the group, being too curious to stay behind and too afraid to move in front. Besides, someone must make sure that Gregor isn't running into trouble again. Being too anxious to protect everyone, he sometimes tends to forget his own safety.


----------



## silentspace (Aug 12, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> As much as Owen enjoys the mural, but he wants to see what else might be found in this dungeon. "Man, this gets more exciting the longer we stay in here. I bet we will be rich. Wouldn't that be nice Alexi! No more begging and slumming for us," Owen says as he trots over to the cobwebbed covered archway with lantern in hand and a small skip in his step. His young mind seems to have already forgotten the fact that they were fighting for their lives not too long ago. "So Majakilar, how much more treasure do you think we will find?"




Majakilar grins broadly "Even a little will be enough to leave the life of a miner behind."

As they continue exploring, Majakilar advances to the front with Gregor again, guiesarme in hand.


----------



## Azten (Aug 12, 2005)

You know, I've got a good eye for finding mechanisms in stonework... 
Azten hesitantly suggests.  Then, a bit more quietly adds "But I'll need someone to keep the wolves off me."

_OOC: Search +2, Spot +3, (both add +2 for stonework (Stonecunning) )​_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 13, 2005)

The group slowly pushes aside the cobwebs, scattering the last of the spiders as their web is destroyed.

The wide staircase continues down for about 40 feet and then opens up into a much larger, domed chamber.  Seven chart tunnels brnach from the room in all directions, extending some thirty feet before ending in rounded walls.  At the terminus of each passage, a thick chain dangles from an unseen high ceiling.  Five of the chains bear colorful lanterns, but two hold nothing at all.  Opposite teh entry stairs a bright green lantern containing what looks like a torch casts a strange, murky light about the room.  Countless chips of glass and shiny metal inset into the chamber's domed ceiling reflect this light, giving the impression of starlight and falling snow.  The dome starts at the edges of the room about ten feet off the ground and reaches an apex of aobut thirty feet over the center of the room.

Below the dome's peak, a long dais holds what appears to be a marble sarcophagus.  A mikly white bas-relief figure, perhaps a human, rests passively upon the sarophagus lid.  Unlike the rest of the tomb, this room is completely silent.

OOC: Note that at this point, you have only just entered the large chamber.
MAP OF CAIRN


----------



## silentspace (Aug 13, 2005)

"Strange,"  Majakilar says.  "That would be like if I painted my closet to look just like my living room, which was just next door.  Not that I have a living room. Or a closet even. I live in the miner's barracks, but I grew up in in a farmhouse. We just had one room though, no living room or closets..."

ooc: I hope I'm understanding this right


----------



## Azten (Aug 13, 2005)

Once the taller folk have gotten out of my way, I head towards the sarcophagus in the center, looking around at all the decorative stonework with an appreciative eye.

Humph.  Not bad for non-dwarven work, not bad at all. I bet that not many of the punks who vandalized the earlier passages ever made it this far.

As I near the dias (within 5 feet), I'll start examining the floor, dias and sarcophagus for any signs of traps or moving stone.

_OOC: Spot +3(+2)=+5   Search +2(+2)=+4​_


----------



## Voadam (Aug 15, 2005)

"*Either the green lantern is magically lit or someone was here recently. I wonder if the light is just light coming through green glass or if it is actually green flames. Anybody know anything about such magics*?" Gregor keeps an eye out, if the light was moving before then someone was probably carrying it, although it could have been magic, or a green light fairy who lives in the lantern.


----------



## Azten (Aug 15, 2005)

As Azten heads towards the center of the room he hears Gregor's question and responds:
Yes, I've seen such magical flames before in Moradin's forge back home.  Fascinating things, really, they do not truly burn - no heat is given and no air is used - and they continue to 'burn' until some other magic makes them go out.  Don't know if that's what it is, but it flickers like one.

_OOC: If this is too much info I can make an appropriate Knowledge check... but it seems to me that a dwarven cleric would be well aware of Continual Flames, even if not actually familiar with the casting of the spell.​_


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 15, 2005)

Seeing that two lanterns are missing from the seven chains that hang down, Owen opens up his backpack and pulls out the indigo one. _This probably belongs on one of those hooks_, Owen thinks to himself. _Now if I could only remember which one this went on in the mural. _Owen sits there pondering for a moment and looks puzzled. Finally a smile comes across his face. "Hey guys! there are five more lanterns in here! I say we take those also! Tidwoad could sell them as a set! I am sure he would give us 250 gold for all six of these! If we could find the one that used to go there," Owen says as he points to one of the empty hooks and what he was going to say, suddenly just doesn't come out. He stands there for a second and mouths a few words silently and counting from left to right. _Red, Orange, Yellow, Green, Blue, Indigo... _"It goes there! That is what the mural showed!" Reaching up, Owen runs over and puts the indigo lantern on the chain.

_OOC: That is assuming he can reach and that it is one of the chains missing a lantern. If it already has a lantern he will change them.... if he can reach._


----------



## silentspace (Aug 16, 2005)

Majakilar nods at Gregor's comment, fascinated by everything.  He listens to Azten and Owen with interest, and helps them as best he can in searching or placing lanterns.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 16, 2005)

*Alexi*

_“Beautiful! I wonder where the seventh lantern is...”_ Alexi says, while walking into the chamber, her eyes fixed at the colored lanterns, hanging from the chains.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 16, 2005)

Gregor will walk up to the green lantern and check out its flame. Although if he hears the sarcophogus explode or a horrid undead shamble out he will rush over to deal with the problem.


----------



## hbarsquared (Aug 16, 2005)

*Kenneth*

"That would be like if I painted my closet to look just like my living room, which was just next door."

"No," Kenneth replied as he steps off the stairwell, head raised with eyes fastened to the ceiling of sparkling light.  "It's like the anteroom of a cathedral, preparing you for the beauty that lies within."

He continues to walk slowly across the cavernous room, soaking in the ancient workmanship, now faded but still offering a glimpse into what used-to-be.  In Kenneth's mind, he sees the cobwebs disappear, the remaining lanterns spring to life, and the ceiling glimmer with lights a thousandfold strong.  

Kenneth wanders from alcove to alcove, gaze fixed to the ceiling but somehow managing to avoid the others as well as the walls and scattered pieces of debris.

*"Anybody know anything about such magics?"* Kenneth hears Gregor ask from his periphery.
_*OOC -* Knowledge (arcana) +7, untrained in Spellcraft_​"Of course," Kenneth replies.  "It's a . . ."


----------



## silentspace (Aug 17, 2005)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> *Kenneth*"No," Kenneth replied as he steps off the stairwell, head raised with eyes fastened to the ceiling of sparkling light.  "It's like the anteroom of a cathedral, preparing you for the beauty that lies within."




"Except... what cathedral would paint its anteroom to look exactly like the main worship area?  It doesn't make sense," Majakilar ponders.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 17, 2005)

*Alexi*

_“I don't know, I havn't seen a cathedral yet. What do you think this room is then? Maybe this is some sort of mausoleum and this was where they prepared the...”_


----------



## Voadam (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“I don't know, I havn't seen a cathedral yet. What do you think this room is then? Maybe this is some sort of mausoleum and this was where they prepared the...”_




Gregor turns to look over his shoulder at Alexi "*Me neither. It does look like a stone coffin in the middle there though. But the whistling and colored lamps and broken mirrors are just strange. Since Atzen and kenneth think this might be a magical light, do you think it could be a sorcerer tomb?"*


----------



## Thanee (Aug 17, 2005)

*Alexi*

_“Only if the sorcerer made these lights before dying...”_


----------



## silentspace (Aug 18, 2005)

Majakilar stares at Alexi blankly for a moment, then breaks out laughing.  "Aye, I guess so."

"It's quite an elaborate tomb, eh? This must be an important person.  I wonder why someone would take just one or two of the lanterns, and not all of them?"


----------



## Azten (Aug 18, 2005)

Mayhap we're not the first in here after all.  Maybe the lanterns are trapped and two fools have fallen victim so far.  

I'm sticking with my original opinion - Ain't nothing good that flickers green in a tomb underground.  Even if it is just a lantern.

_OOC: Assuming I reach the sarcophagus without finding any shifting stonework or setting off any traps, I look to see what Identifying features the figure on the top may have, and if it is missing any fingers.​_


----------



## Voadam (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Only if the sorcerer made these lights before dying...”_





Gregor grins. "*He could be a ghost sorcerer who haunts his own tomb, returning from the grave only to make sure the lamp got lit. Because he's afraid of the dark*."


----------



## hbarsquared (Aug 19, 2005)

*Kenneth*

Kenneth chuckles at Gregor's comment as he examines each alcove.  After a few minutes, he comes to Owen's side as the young man pulls out the indigo lantern.

"I wonder how we would light them?"  Kenneth wonders aloud.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 31, 2005)

Azten said:
			
		

> As I near the dias (within 5 feet), I'll start examining the floor, dias and sarcophagus for any signs of traps or moving stone.
> 
> _OOC: Spot +3(+2)=+5   Search +2(+2)=+4​_



_OOC: 3 Search checks_

You look around the floor, dais and the sarcophagus but don't see anything which might suggest a hidden trap.  The lid of the sarcophagus bears a white stone relief of a tall figure cloaked in a simple garment of flowing cloth.  It's difficult to say why, exactly, but the outfit conjures thoughts of ancient times.  The figure at first looks human, but a cursory examination reveals that its about 7 feet tall, completely hairless, and is of indeterminate gender.  Its arms and hands rest at its side.  The left hand curls upon itself in a fist, but the right is placed palm up, with the thumb turned in and all but the index finger held parallel to the arm.  The index finger, which looks as if it originally curled under the thumb, is broken off.  The figure wears a scarab-like amulet around its neck, inscribed with a symbol similar to the one found on the broken artifact in the hallway.

The sarcophagus rests upon a small raised platform carved in the shape of a stylistic arrow, with the tip aligned with the head of the relief figure upon the lid and a short “shaft” extending from the foot of the sarcophagus.  The arrow is pointing at the corridor which heads off in a westerly direction.

PICTURE OF SARCOPHAGUS


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 31, 2005)

Azten said:
			
		

> _OOC: If this is too much info I can make an appropriate Knowledge check... but it seems to me that a dwarven cleric would be well aware of Continual Flames, even if not actually familiar with the casting of the spell.​_



_OOC: No question, you would be very familiar with it.  Continual Flame spells are quite common around temples and in richer sections of larger cities._


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 31, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Seeing that two lanterns are missing from the seven chains that hang down, Owen opens up his backpack and pulls out the indigo one. _This probably belongs on one of those hooks_, Owen thinks to himself. _Now if I could only remember which one this went on in the mural. _Owen sits there pondering for a moment and looks puzzled. Finally a smile comes across his face. "Hey guys! there are five more lanterns in here! I say we take those also! Tidwoad could sell them as a set! I am sure he would give us 250 gold for all six of these! If we could find the one that used to go there," Owen says as he points to one of the empty hooks and what he was going to say, suddenly just doesn't come out. He stands there for a second and mouths a few words silently and counting from left to right. _Red, Orange, Yellow, Green, Blue, Indigo... _"It goes there! That is what the mural showed!" Reaching up, Owen runs over and puts the indigo lantern on the chain.
> 
> _OOC: That is assuming he can reach and that it is one of the chains missing a lantern. If it already has a lantern he will change them.... if he can reach._



Following the guide of the mural, Owen easily finds the corridor where the indigo lantern should be hanging.  This hallway is indeed missing a lantern, ending in a simple hook attached to a long chain which reaches up into darkness.  As the hook dangles only five feet off the ground, Owen hangs his lantern on it without much difficulty.

As a result of this, nothing out of the ordinary happens.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 31, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Majakilar nods at Gregor's comment, fascinated by everything.  He listens to Azten and Owen with interest, and helps them as best he can in searching or placing lanterns.



_OOC: 3 Search checks_
Majakilar helps the dwarf search around the sarcophagus, but finds nothing which he can add.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 31, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Gregor will walk up to the green lantern and check out its flame. Although if he hears the sarcophogus explode or a horrid undead shamble out he will rush over to deal with the problem.



Gregor makes his way down the northerly hallway, approaching the green lantern which hangs at his chest level.  It throws off a flickering light, creating dancing shadows on the walls.  Carefully opening the door of the lantern, he discovers that an everburning torch has been placed inside.  He has seen these expensive magical items in some of the better mines in Diamond Lake, where they are used to illumiate shafts which are thought to contain volatile gases.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 31, 2005)

"*Ah hah! Magical treasure! I've seen these before in the mines at risk for bad vapors. Expensive, but useful.*"


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 31, 2005)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> Kenneth wanders from alcove to alcove, gaze fixed to the ceiling but somehow managing to avoid the others as well as the walls and scattered pieces of debris.



Casually glancing down each of the seven tunnels which lead off of this chamber, Kenneth notices that they are built in a similar manner.  They are about 40 ft. long, with ceilings which begin only 10 feet off the ground, and which grow higher as one moves down them.  Unusually colored lanters hang from long chains attached to the alcove ceilings, dangling just 5 feet off the floor.  Otherwise the corridors seem empty, except for bits of rubbish and some broken mortar.



			
				jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> *"Anybody know anything about such magics?"* Kenneth hears Gregor ask from his periphery.
> _*OOC -* Knowledge (arcana) +7, untrained in Spellcraft_​"Of course," Kenneth replies.  "It's a . . ."



_OOC:  See above post._


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 31, 2005)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> *Kenneth*
> 
> Kenneth chuckles at Gregor's comment as he examines each alcove.



_OOC: 7 Search checks_

At the end of each of the tunnels a 5-foot diameter circle seems to be carved into the floor, located directly below the lanterns (or where the lantern would be hanging in the one without one).  It is impossible to see or feel the bottom of these carvings.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 31, 2005)

After placing the indigo lantern on the chain Owen turns to the rest of the group, "I think there is a good chance that someone has taken the other missing lantern and sold it already, unless it is in one of these alcoves. You find anything Kenneth? Do they lead to anything?" You can hear the excitement in the young lad's voice.

Ask he waits for Kenneth's response, he starts making his way over to the sarcophagus to examine it with Azten and Majakilar. "Does this thing have a lid?" Owen asks as he approaches.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 31, 2005)

"*I have a crowbar if we need. Do you need me to pry it open?*"


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 1, 2005)

"Well I used to hear stories of people finding treasure buried with dead people. And if any type of person would have a sarcophagus like this made, then they would probably have riches put in there with him. Just look at the quality work of those lanterns, whoever this thing is, probably had some money buried with him." Owen says as he points to the sarcophagus. "But I have also heard stories of things rising from the dead. And I don't want no part of that! Plus I can only imagine the smell that will be released. You make the call Gregor, since you will be the one opening it."


----------



## silentspace (Sep 1, 2005)

"Let's open it,"  Majakilar says "I'll help."

"Besides, I have a feeling this has already been opened, based on the finger.  But who knows?  Let's see what's inside."


----------



## Azten (Sep 1, 2005)

Hang on a second guys - let me check if the finger acts like some sort of key or something - If we were meant to open this easily then let's not break a work of art like this needlessly.  Also, did you guys notice how this platform is a huge arrow?  I think we are supposed to do something with the west corridor.  Or maybe... hang on a sec ...  Hmmm...

Azten takes the stone finger out of his pack and examines it and the hand on the sarcophagus to see how they might fit together, and checks for any evidence that the finger or hand might move or act as a mechanical lock when united.  If he finds no such mechanism, he then looks to see if there are any scratches or other sign that the lid moves.  Or the sarcophagus / platform itself.

_OOC: Spot +5, Search +4 (Both include Stonecunning (+2 on checks involving stone work))​_
If he should fail in that last examination, then he steps back, saying  I'll not be party to destroying such a work of art, but I'll not stop ye either, if you insist.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 1, 2005)

"*Unless magic shaped the stone around him then it must have a lid, I'm just going to pry the lid off so we can see inside, not smash it to pieces. And if he is a living dead just shout out and I will let the lid fall back down. Then we run*."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 1, 2005)

Azten said:
			
		

> Azten takes the stone finger out of his pack and examines it and the hand on the sarcophagus to see how they might fit together, and checks for any evidence that the finger or hand might move or act as a mechanical lock when united.  If he finds no such mechanism, he then looks to see if there are any scratches or other sign that the lid moves.  Or the sarcophagus / platform itself.



Taking out the finger he found in the wolves' den, Azten finds that it is a perfect fit on the bas relief sculpture of the sarcophagus lid.  He examins it for a few moments (_OOC: Search check_) but does not find any other mechanism which the finger might trigger.  It simply looks as if it was broken off.

The lid itself seems to be simply placed on top of the sarcophagus, and looks as if it could be moved given the proper application of strength and leverage.  It contains to hinges.  As it looks to be made of solid stone, it is most likely fairly heavy, although probably not outside the capabilities of the party.

Examining the area around the platform (_OOC: Search check_) the dwarf finds that there are very faint scratch marks on the sandy-colored floor tiles.  They run in a circular pattern around the dais, suggesting that the entire thing is probably built to swivel around its center.


----------



## Azten (Sep 2, 2005)

Ahh. Sorry big guy.  I guess I am still a bit shaken up by the damage done to the first few areas by the vandals.  I should not have assumed you intended to smash it to bits.

It looks as though this whole thing pivots around the center.  See those marks on the floor?  I suggest that everyone who is not actually opening the lid stand back for safety.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 2, 2005)

_OOC: So what do you want to do first?  Try and move the dais, or open the lid?  And who will be participating in each activity?  It looks as if any number of people could assist in either task._


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 2, 2005)

"Let check something out first," Owen says as he runs his fingers along the top, eyeing every small detail. He then moves to the side, and where the lid comes down on the rest of the sarcophagus. Making sure there is no mechanism that might indicate some sort of trap. Owen takes his time doing this, before the party decides to open the lid. "Just want to make sure that it is alright for us to open the lid."

_OOC: Taking 20 on his search check on the sarcophagus. +7 Search check_


----------



## Azten (Sep 2, 2005)

_OOC: If everyone wants to rotate the sarcophagus first, then Azten will assist (if there is room and need) in pushing.  Otherwise, he'll stand beside whoever is opening the lid with his holy symbol out, readying an action to turn undead should one appear.​_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 2, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "Let check something out first," Owen says as he runs his fingers along the top, eyeing every small detail. He then moves to the side, and where the lid comes down on the rest of the sarcophagus. Making sure there is no mechanism that might indicate some sort of trap. Owen takes his time doing this, before the party decides to open the lid. "Just want to make sure that it is alright for us to open the lid."
> 
> _OOC: Taking 20 on his search check on the sarcophagus. +7 Search check_



Owen takes a few minutes to carefully search the sarcophagus for any traps.  Just as he is about to give up he comes across what looks to be a pressure plate on the sarcophagus itself which looks like it would be triggered if someone attempted to move the lid.  From his position Owen can't tell what the exact effect of the trap might be, only that it is there.  It looks like he could attempt to jam the pressure plates into position so that moving the lid would not trigger them, but he is not sure that he would be successful.  It's quite a tricky and ingenious mechanism.  (_OOC: Disable Device DC of 25+)_


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 2, 2005)

"I don't know if I would move this lid. There is a pressure plate here that will be triggered if we move it. As for what exactly it triggers, I can not say. I could attempt to disarm it, but it will be a difficult task," Owen says as he looks to the group for suggestions. "As much as I want to know what is in there, I also want to stay alive. I say we rotate the thing and then later, if we decide we really want to know what is in side, I will try and disarm it."


----------



## hbarsquared (Sep 2, 2005)

As the rest of the party clusters around the sarcophagus and speak amongst themselves, Kenneth focuses on the alcoves circling the main room.  The lamps hang low and the cicular carvings in the floor confuse him.  Are they for decoration?  Do they have something to do with the light?  Kenneth does not know, but he nods knowlingly as he examines the alcoves just in case someone else is watching.

The gnome casually saunters back to the center of the room as the rest discuss the sarcophagus.

"I am with Azten," Kenneth says, stepping away from the sculpture.  "Smashing it or simply prying it open--it's still desecration.  I won't take part in it."

He pauses as Owen mentionsthe discovery of some unknown trap.  "Especially now." Kenneth concludes.

The gnome steps back as the dwarf mentions the scratches on the ground and Kenneth smiles in joy.  "_This_, however," he says, maneuverng into position at the head of the sarcophagus, "would be quite appropriate.  Where shall we point it?"


----------



## Thanee (Sep 2, 2005)

*Alexi*



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Ah hah! Magical treasure! I've seen these before in the mines at risk for bad vapors. Expensive, but useful.*"




_“The expensive stuff is often useful, unless you cannot afford it.”_

As the party searches the area around the sarcophargus, Alexi helps where she can. She also agrees, that opening the thing is too dangerous and somehow also feels wrong.

_“Okay, so it can be turned to point into any of those corridors. But if we turn it, where's the point? If it is going to show a direction, something else would need to turn it, no?”_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 2, 2005)

_OOC:  Just to clarify, the dais that the sarcophagus sits on is shaped like a stylistic arrow.  The "arrow head" is currently pointed at the corridor with the orange lantern hanging in it, the second from the left as you enter the room._

MAP OF WHISPERING CAIRN


----------



## silentspace (Sep 3, 2005)

"How did the finger and the lamp get to be in the wolf's lair?  Maybe someone took the lamp and broke off the finger, then was killed by the wolves?  But why would someone take just the indigo lamp and not every color of the rainbow?  Or why would he break off the finger?"

Majakilar crunches up his forehead.  Clearly the thinking is hurting his brain.

"So you guys want to point to another color besides orange? Which one?"


----------



## Azten (Sep 3, 2005)

Myself, I have always been partial to blue.  Besides, someone has obviously disturbed the blue lantern and as far as we can tell was not injured.   I think it would be a safe choice to turn it to the blue.

Ehh, at least not harmed by the lantern... I guess. Probably, at least.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 5, 2005)

*Alexi*

_“Ok, why not. Blue is a fine color,”_ Alexi agrees.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 5, 2005)

"Any direction works for me. I am in no hurry to get back into town, so I say we try all the corridors. Let's just start with the one on the far left and work our way over."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 5, 2005)

Beneath the reflected light of the countelss chips of glass and shiny metal set into the domed chamber's ceiling, a few members of the group decide to push the platform with the sarcophagus.   After a brief discussion it is decided to attempt to move it in a clockwise direction first, and two of the strongest sheathe their weapons or hand what they are holding to a companion.  OwenGregor and Majakilar get a good grip on the sarcophagus (the easiest place to push) and strain with all their might (_OOC: Assisted Str check_).
It ends up being much more easily moved than anyone could have imagined, leading Whurhak Azten to surmize that it must be expertly balanced.  The giant and the human continue pushing until it audibly "clicks" into position as the top of the arrow points towards the next corridor, the one marked with a yellow, unlit lantern.
A few seconds after it reaches this position a deep rumbling can be heard and felt coming from below the large chamber as a circular stone at the end of the "yellow" tunnel rises into the air, pushed up by a 5-foot-diameter metal cylinder that seems to arise from the ground itself.  Seconds after it comes to a rest, two thin doors slide into the sides of the cylinder with an outrushing of stale air, revealing a small empty chamber.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 5, 2005)

*Alexi*

Alexi gasps and looks at the metal cylinder with her eyes wide open.

_“Wow! Someone put a lot of work into this place... but what would this be good for? Is it some kind of sarcophagus?”_


OOC: Is 'yellow' the color of the corridor the arrow was pointed at? Oh, and the giant's name is Gregor.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> OOC: Is 'yellow' the color of the corridor the arrow was pointed at? Oh, and the giant's name is Gregor.



_OOC:  Sorry, subtle destinction in language which is a bit unclear.  The corridors are all the same color.  It is the lantern hanging at the end of this corridor, directly above the newly risen chamber, that is yellow.  That's why I described it as the "yellow" corridor rathen than the yellow corridor._


----------



## Azten (Sep 6, 2005)

As the metal cylinder rises swiftly up from the floor, Azten find himself momentarily at a loss for words.  Fragmentary thoughts whirl through his mind as some analytical portion of his brain continues to work while the rest watches in awe.  

_The finely balanced... smooth motion..  The weight!...Trap?... What does it *do*? _

Alexi's exclamation snaps him back to reality, though, and he manages to stammer out a swear of his own.

By Moradin's Hairy Cleft!  What a fascinating mechanism!  

I would guess it is some sort of raising or lowering transportation device.  But we should look for any signs that it could be a trap.  I would hate to step in thinking I was going somewhere and then end up spending eternity in a tube, if Alexi is right.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 6, 2005)

Owen just stands there in awe, looking at this neat contraption. Finally regaining the little composure he had, he looks to the rest of the group, "I wonder what the other corridors hold!"


----------



## silentspace (Sep 6, 2005)

"Transportation device?  The air smells stale, so I guess it hasn't been used for a while."

Majakilar heads closer to investigate.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 7, 2005)

*Alexi*

_“You think it brings someone to another level? Hmmm... but Owen is right, let's try the other colors!”_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 7, 2005)

Grabbing one of the torches, his guisarme in his free hand, Majakilar marches down the curious hallway towards the raised column.  Inspecting it closely from the outide he notices numerous markings and sigils on the outside of the metal cylinder.  The inside of it seems also to be made of the same metal and is completely featureless.  It looks just big enough to fit one human.

The yellow lantern which hangs above the newly emerged chamber seems to be an exact duplicate of the indigo one found in the wolves' den.  The chain from which it hangs stretches up at least 40 feets, where it is anchored into the ceiling.  The ceiling of this corridor is only 10 feet high where it connects to the larger domed chamber.  It quickly rises as one moves further down it, reaching its highest point at the far end.


----------



## Azten (Sep 7, 2005)

Azten agrees with Alexi that our next step should be to test the other passageways before trying the cylinder.

Then, since he has up to this point been occupied examining the sarcophagus, Do the ceilings of all the passageways slope up like Majakilar says the 'yellow' one does? That's odd.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 7, 2005)

Azten said:
			
		

> Then, since he has up to this point been occupied examining the sarcophagus, Do the ceilings of all the passageways slope up like Majakilar says the 'yellow' one does? That's odd.



From your position in the middle of the domed chamber you can see that all of the corridors start at the same height.  Whether they all continue in this way is unknown.


----------



## hbarsquared (Sep 7, 2005)

*Kenneth*

_"Ah ha!"_ Kenneth exclaims, raising a finger in the air in realization.  "So _that's_ what they are!"  He smiles triumphantly and fold his arms across his chest as he watches Majakilar approach the hollow tube.

Before anyone attempts to shift the sarcaphagus to a new color, Kenneth steps to Majakilar's side.  "I suggest we explore the tube," he says.  "Likely, the rest of the circular indentations will simply do the same.  Let's go down this _elevator_ first to see what wonders lie beneath.  How about it?"


----------



## silentspace (Sep 7, 2005)

Majakilar nods and volunteers to go down.  "_Elevator_... I like that!"  he grins.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 8, 2005)

"This is contraption pretty neat, but this sarcophagus is still a little creepy," Owen says with a chuckle in order to hide his nervousness. "Whether we go exploring that corridor now, or test the rest of the corridors with this sarcophagus, I say we stick together."


----------



## Azten (Sep 8, 2005)

I think Owen has the right of it - whichever path we chose, we should stick together.  That is my main misgiving about trying the metal sarcophagus, err... _ elevator_ tube, is that it is too small for us to go together.  How will we know if the person who goes gets in trouble?  How will they know if the rest of the group gets in trouble?

I have no prayers that would be of use in that.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 8, 2005)

Gregor frowns and mutters "*It looks cramped*." He shakes his head "*The sarcophogus is balanced enough that anybody could push it. If I push it back do you think it will close and lower Majikilar down opening down below? Or is it instead of an elevator an empty magic chamber and the others might hold something in them? Or could an empty one do something to people on the inside when the door closes? In any case, unless it opens into a ladder down I don't see how we can all go down together, somebody has to be up here to turn the sarcophogus. And since Atzen healed me I can be the canary here and see if it is safe*."


----------



## Thanee (Sep 8, 2005)

*Alexi*

_“Yes, we should stick together. But I don't see yet, how we could get down without splitting up in some way or another. We should check out all the corridors up here first, before going down.”_


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 8, 2005)

"I agree, let's check everything up here first. Who knows, we might find something in the other corridors that gives suggestion to what this thing truly does. And if that does happen, we can decide from there what to do."


----------



## Azten (Sep 8, 2005)

Azten nods his head in agreement with Alexi and Owen's suggestion.


----------



## hbarsquared (Sep 8, 2005)

"Oh, _fine_, then," Kenneth says after walking midway to the corridor with the open elevator.  He waves his hand dismissively at the rest of the alcoves.  "The rest will all be the same, and we'll be back in the same position as we are now.  There won't be any difference."

Kenneth continues walking as the rest of the group discusses what to do next.  He examines the outside as he approaches and notices the markings carved into the metal.  Satisfied with his cursory glance, Kenneth steps into the cylinder.

"I'll just take a look in here, first, if you don't mind, before we move the sarcaphagus again," he says, raising his head to look at the ceiling and interior of the small cylinder.  "Majakilar, hand me that torch, will you?"


----------



## silentspace (Sep 9, 2005)

Majakilar, who seemed a little disappointed by the group's desire to put off exploring, smiles brightly as Kenneth goes into the elevator and asks for a lamp.

"Sure," he says, handing him the lamp.  "What do you see in there?"


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 9, 2005)

With a sudden inrush of air the doors of the cylinder slam shut on a very surprised gnome with a loud metallic clang.  Once again the group feels and hears a bass rumbling beneath their feet as the entire contraption lowers itself into the floor.  A stone "cap" locks into place once it goes flush with the floor leaving no sign of a disturbance.  The rumbling continues for a few more seconds before it abruptly stops.

After that there is only silence.

jeremy_dnd:[sblock]_OOC: You are dead, please start making a new character._[/sblock]


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 9, 2005)

jeremy_dnd:[sblock]_OOC: Just kidding.  Did I scare you? _ 

As you enter the completely smooth interior of the metal cylinder, the door suddenly slams shut behind you with a deafening metallic clang.  You feel and hear a rumbling beneath your feet and get the feeling that you are moving down.  This sensation continues for a few seconds before you feel the apparatus come to a stop.  The doors slide open quiety revealing a small room beyond.

This rectangualar room is about twenty feet by fifteen feet with ceilings a uniform 20 feet in height.  The walls here are covered in bas-relief images similar to the slender figure upon the sarcophagus lid in the chamber above.  Nearly a dozen adrogynous, hairless humanoids stand in poses of deference, almost as if they are playing homage to the viewer.  Many extend their hands in adoration, their faces awash in adulation.  Several of the statues lack hands, arms, heads, or anything else easily hacked off by long-absent tomb robbers.

About fifteen feet to the south, a dark passage extends from an elaborately carved arch.  Only a little of this hallway is visible, however, as a large stone block obscures most of the passage.

Other than your rapid, shallow breathing, no other sound can be heard and your lamp is the only light source.  Unlike many an enclosed area, the air here is far from musty, and you guess that there must be a source of fresh air somewhere.

_OOC: Since I don't want the others to know what you are doing, please post everything here in spoiler tags (sblock).  Thanks!_[/sblock]


----------



## hbarsquared (Sep 9, 2005)

"Thanks," Kenneth replies as he takes the torch from Majakilar.

He holds it aloft, bringing the light to bear on the interior of the cylinder.  "Let's see, I can't really make out any--"

_Shooop!_

_Hm,_ Kenneth thinks to himself as the rumbling begins and the tube begins to descend.  _Interesting._


----------



## Azten (Sep 9, 2005)

_What The ..! Dangit!_
Impulsive twitterbird... We warned ya'.

Addressing Majakilar in a resigned voice, Do you hear any screaming?

So, who's next?  

If no one else wants to I will go - maybe he needs some of Moradin's healing and I can pull his bacon out of whatever fire he has landed in.


----------



## hbarsquared (Sep 9, 2005)

*Kenneth*

[sblock]
Kenneth steps out of the metal cylinder and into the rectangular room.  He raises the flickering torch and stares at frieze decorating the walls.

_A temple, maybe?_ he thinks, wondering at the penitent faces.  He walks among the damaged statues, careful not to disturb anything, and ponders the function of the room.

He pauses for a moment when he sees the dark archway to the south and contemplates approaching the stone block.  Perhaps a mechanism?  Or writings describing the contents of the rooms beyond?  He takes a tentative step forward, then stops himself.

_I'd better wait for the rest,_ he decides.  Keneth returns his attention to the cylinder, making a cursory search for any switch or lever that might return the elevator to the chamber above.  Satisfied with his search, he tries to piece together the history of these strange, adrogynous people.
_*OOC -* Knowledge (history) +7, bardic knowledge +4, Search +3_​[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 9, 2005)

"Now that was very unexpected! I say we try and get the cylinder up again so that one of us can see if he is alright!" Own says with a sense of urgency as he rushes to the sarcophagus and starts pushing it to the next corridor so that he can push it back to the corridor that Kenneth just went down. "Anyone want to help me here?"


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 9, 2005)

jeremy_dnd:[sblock]As soon as Kenneth steps out of the metal cylinder the metal doors slam shut behind him again with a loud clang.  A stone wall slides over the metal doors from above, snapping into place with a dull thud.  Once again, the rumbling commences beneath his feet lasting only a few seconds before it stops.

Briefly examining the wall, he searches his immense knowledge of all things admirable and profound (_OOC: Knowledge (history) check_).  Looking more closely at the glyphs which seem to give a description of the events depicted, he decides that the letterforms look similar to an ancient glyph-language he once read about in an immensely boring and large tomb in the library of the Grey College in Greyhawk.  It was written at least two centuries ago by a discretited sage called Asin the Unwise who spoke of a pictographic alphabet called Vaati, which he considered the original written form of Auran.

Searching around the door, he finds a small circular protrusion about the size of a large gold coin sticking out of the wall next to the door.  It seems to be made of the same metal as the doors, and judging from the paint flecks, looks like it was painted gold at some point in the distant past.[/sblock]


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 9, 2005)

The moment Owen finishes his plea for help, and before he can actually move the sarcophagus again, the same rumbling recommences underneath the feet of the party.  Within seconds the stone "cap" slides aside and the metal cylinder re-emerges below the yellow lantern.  The metal doors slide open with a hiss of compressed air revealing an empty chamber.

Neither hide nor hair of the talkative gnome can be seen.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 9, 2005)

*Alexi*

_“Damn! Damn, damn, damn! Okay, let's go down. Who's next?”_


----------



## silentspace (Sep 9, 2005)

"I'll go, I'm still relatively uninjured" Majakilar says as he steps into the cylinder.

_I should've gone first, what if there are more foes down below?_

Standing in the cylinder, he grits his teeth and grips his guisearme firmly, uncertain what will happen next and hoping Kenneth is ok.


----------



## Azten (Sep 10, 2005)

I will go last and guard the rear, as it were, unless one of you comes back instead of an empty tube

_Of course, if pieces of them come back... no way I'm heading down there! I'll make sure no one meets their end this way ever again._


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 10, 2005)

As soon as Majakilar steps into the cylinder the doors once again slide shut with a dull clang and the increasingly familiar rumbling can once again be heard and felt beneath the feet of those left behind.  Just as before the device lowers into the ground and with a solid "thunkkk!" the stone plate closes above it.  The rumbling continues for a few moments before stopping agin.

silentspace & jeremy_dnd[sblock]With the closing of the doors, Majakilar is plunged into utter darkness.  He can feel claustrophobia begin to creep into the edges of his consciousness.  The rumbling he has heard before becomes much louder and there is a distinct sense of movement down.

A few seconds later the cylinder he is riding in comes to a stop, and the doors once again open.  Light spills in revealing a small room beyond occupied by a familiar-looking gnome who is holding your lantern.  He is standing less than two feet in front of you and looks as if he is just about to push something on the wall beside the doorway with his finger.

_OOC: silentspace, feel free to read the previously spoiler-blocked posts that jeremy_dnd and I have written.  They will catch you up and keep me from having to repost everything again.  We'll just assume Kenneth fills you in on what he's been up to in the last 30 seconds or so._[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 10, 2005)

"Well I can go next, I don't want any of them wandering off and distrubing any traps that might be waiting for them." Owen says as he waits for the cylinder to come back up.


----------



## hbarsquared (Sep 10, 2005)

*Kenneth*

_For Majakilar, as well..._
[sblock]
"Fascinating..." Kenneth mumbles to himself as he examines the glyphs and recalls the contents of that dusty tome.  Ol' Asin had several crackpot ideas, but some of them had actually seemed possible.  Kenneth remembers picking up the book because he had heard that Asin related several romping stories about genies.  It turned out he had picked up the wrong book, and had plowed through several pages of linguistic commentaries before realizing it.

The button to the side, though, seems to have an obvious function, and Kenneth's automatic reaction is to push it.  The button, however, seems to realize this before he can physically press it, for the familiar rumbling begins again, lowering the cylinder and revealing Majakilar within.

As the door slides open, Kenneth turns from the button, finger still extended and pointed at the wall, and grins as the dawning of a small joke begins to take shape in his mind.

"Come on, come on," he says, waving Majakilar over, chuckling softly.  "Let's bring everyone down here with us."

Kenneth waits for the elevator to rise again and hopefully bring back another member of their party curious enough to enter the tube that will have returned twice empty.

"This is going to be fun," he says, winking conspiratorially at the miner at his side.
[/sblock]


----------



## silentspace (Sep 10, 2005)

[sblock]Grinning, Majakilar pats Kenneth on the back as he steps out of the cylinder.  Taking the lay of the room, he moves across it to guard the south passageway, examining the arch and peering through it.[/sblock]


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 11, 2005)

_OOC:  Since the mystery is pretty much gone, and just to not duplicate a lot of the same descriptions, let's just assume that everyone makes it down through through the transportation device and ends up on the lower level.

Anyone who hasn't can now feel free to read all the text in the spoiler block tags.  Feel free to post any part of the descent or the reunification from your character's point of view.  That should catch everyone up._


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 12, 2005)

The stone block ... um ... blocking the only way out of the room is roughtly 10 feet wide by 2 feet deep by 8 feet tall, and nearly seals off the passage ahead.  A large nich about the same size as the block opens in the ceiling 10 feet above it, so it looks as if the block came down from there.  There is a very tight area between the top of the block and the top of the archway leading out of the room where someone could squeeze through.  It looks as if given enough application of pressure, the stone might be able to be toppled over.  It looks to massive to move.

A fine layer of dust covers everything in this room, and you can see the footprints where Kenneth walked over to one of the walls to examine it.  The only sources of light are the ones you brought with you.


----------



## Azten (Sep 12, 2005)

The last rumbling echoes of the mechanism fade from hearing, leaving only the silence of the empty chamber, the sarcophagus with it's contents, and Azten.

He finds himself contemplating how he has come to be alone in the hallway with the yellow lantern, all of the other party members been swallowed up one at a time and taken into the floor by the mysterious metal cylinder.  

_If only there were some way for me to know what everyone's fate has been.  No blood, no noises other than the lift mechanism, and no signs of struggle.  If only I had paid more than perfunctory attention to the simple divinations that Mother often used in situations like this...  "Weal or Woe, Whurhak ... blah blah blah".  Now how I wished I knew just what those 'blahs' were all about.  

Well, no use wailing over rusted iron.  They probably need me._

His decision made, Azten waits patiently for the lift to return.  When it does, he mutters a brief prayer to Moradin, grasps his holy symbol, and enters the lift.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 12, 2005)

"Well that was an interesting ride," Owen says as he is lowered in the cylinder and sees those who have entered it before him. As Azten is lowered into this chamber Owen lets out a sigh of relief as the party is once again together. "Gregor, you want to give me a boost? I could probably squeeze through that opening and see what is on the other side."


----------



## Thanee (Sep 12, 2005)

*Alexi*

_“Wheee, that was fun! But I'm still glad that ride didn't take any longer. Does it go back up from here, too?”_

Alexi looks around the chamber and all the ancient-looking statues along the walls curiously.

_“A shame, I guess those have been quite pretty once.”_


----------



## Voadam (Sep 12, 2005)

"*Sure*." Gregor walks over and lays down his makeshift shield and metal club. Lacing his fingers together the hulking young man creates a stable base for Owen to step into then lifts the much smaller young man up.


----------



## hbarsquared (Sep 12, 2005)

*Kenneth*

“A shame, I guess those have been quite pretty once.” says Alexi as she views the broken statues.

Kenneth nods in agreement.  "Yes, it is sad that one would destroy such beautiful pieces of art.  This looks to be all we have left of a once developed civilization, and its been thoughtlessly destroyed."

As Owen gets a lift from the giant miner, Kenneth face brightens.  "Hopefully whatever defacing tomb delver did this is under that stone block.  A quite well-made trap, if I ever saw one.  Perhaps greater works lie beyond that alcove!"

He waits with the others as Owen scampers up the block and over its edge.

"Of course," he says, unknowingly voicing his thoughts aloud.  "I've read of traps like these where great magic pulls you up instead of down, and you fall to the ceiling.  I wonder..."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 12, 2005)

With a quick boost from the giant, Owen clambers to the top of the stone block.  He asks for the sunrod to get a better look at the squeeze he is about to try and get through and what might await him beyond it.

Beyond the block, a 10 foot-wide corridor stretches almost to the end of the sunrod's illumination, marked by dual 5 foot-wide alcoves placed every 10 feet or so.  The corridor eventually leads to a larger room whose exact dimension are shrouded in darkness.  A faint wind seems to play within the passage, but it's difficult to tell where it's coming from.  As far as Owen can see, the corridor and the room beyond it are empty, and no other dangers seem immediately apparent.

Handing the sunrod back to its owner, Owen now tries to fit himself through the opening (_OOC: Escape Artist check 4 + 3 = 7, failure_) but is unsuccessful at navigating the choke point.  Undeterred he gives it another try (_OOC: Escape artist check 18 + 3 = 21, failure_) but once again gets a body part caught.  The squeeze seems impassable.

(_OOC: Owen believes that not even "taking 20" would help him get through this tight space.  Someone of small size might have more luck, however, as would someone with a higher Escape Artist score._)


----------



## Azten (Sep 12, 2005)

_OOC: Did anyone ever try the button near the lift tube?  If not, Azten would like to try, just to see what it does.

Once it's purpose has been determined he'll turn his attention to the statues - looking for any clues as to the makers of the cairn, or other items of interest.  *Search +2( +4 if stonework is involved(Stonecunning))*​_

Azten runs his hand along the edges of the broken statues, angry that some would choose to destroy such works of art, rather than preserving them for the enjoyment and appreciation of all.

When Kenneth announces his idea that the block ahead might have been a trap, and the perpetrator of the vandalism might have been crushed beneath, Azten chuckles with the thought of instant justice.  

Serves them right, if it did crush them.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 13, 2005)

Azten said:
			
		

> _OOC: Did anyone ever try the button near the lift tube?  If not, Azten would like to try, just to see what it does.
> 
> Once it's purpose has been determined he'll turn his attention to the statues - looking for any clues as to the makers of the cairn, or other items of interest.  *Search +2( +4 if stonework is involved(Stonecunning))*​_



_OOC:  With the metal cylinder currently at your level, the button does nothing.  Hint, hint _ 

OOC: _Azten checks the entire length of the wall (1 Search check for each of the nine 5-foot sections of wall).  On a number of places on the wall he discovers small vents similar to the ones found in the wall of the entrance corridor upstairs.  These emit no noise or air, however._


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 13, 2005)

"It looks like there is a corridor behind this block that goes beyond my vision. I can't seem to squeeze myself through the crack. Maybe we can find a way to move this stone block. I think with enough effort we could do so," Owen says as he climbs down from the rock. "If moving it doesn't work, Kenneth might be able to fit."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 13, 2005)

Gregor steps up to the stone and looks for a good position to attempt to topple it. "*All right, its big but I think I can do this. Everybody stand back though. If it rocks and comes back I don't want it to crush any of you*." With that Gregor taks a deep breath and braces himself against the massive stone. Pushing with both hands he exerts tremendous increasing pressure upon the tall block, his deep steady breaths getting louder and louder as he strains against the mass before him. His face flushes with effort and sweat starts to pop out on his broad brow as he puts his own mass and great strength to the task.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 13, 2005)

*Alexi*

Alexi gives Gregor a pat on the shoulder, tiptoeing to reach high enough.

_“If you cannot move it, noone can. But you watch out, too!”_


----------



## silentspace (Sep 14, 2005)

Majakilar knows from first hand experience in the mines how strong Gregor is.  Nonetheless, he'll put a hand on his friend's shoulder.  "Wait a moment Gregor, did you bring that crowbar with you?"

Using Gregor's crowbar, he'll do the best he can to aid his giant friend.

OOC:  took a peek in the RG to see if anyone brought a crowbar     Of course this will only happen if it looks like he can help (if there's only room for one person he'll just stand back and cheer Gregor on.)


----------



## hbarsquared (Sep 14, 2005)

*Kenneth*

"Hold on!"

Kenneth stands next to Gregor as he begins to push on the block.  "Although I have no doubts as to your ability," Kenneth says, "What good will moving it do if the hall on the other side is just as big?  It is, right Owen?"

Kenneth shrugs.  "We still won't be able to get around it."

The gnome unbuckles the rapier by his side and thrusts it to Majakilar.

"Here, hold this.

Kenneth motions one of the miners over and glances at the top of the block.  "Give me a hand, I'll see if I can take a look, see what's there."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 14, 2005)

Gregor stops straining and turns to the bard.

"*Kenneth, I guess you can't see the top, it is wide and tall but not that deep. See the slot up above where it came down? I'm going to try to push it over, not push it in farther. Once toppled we could just walk over it. However if you want to check for a mechanism on the other side that might clear it out first that's fine. Anybody got a rope for him to make it back to our side if need be?*"

Gregor picks up the small bard and lifts him up easily.

"*Thanks Majikalar, the crowbar is strapped to my pack*."


----------



## hbarsquared (Sep 14, 2005)

*Kenneth*

"Ah, yes," says Kenneth, tapping one finger against his temple.  "Good thinking, Gregor.  But I think I would like to check it first.  We don't want to topple the block onto anything we might not be able to see."

After Gregor propels Kenneth up the side of the block, Kenneth lower his stomach a hair breadth's distance from the stone and attempts to manuever through the crevasse without getting his shirt dusty.


----------



## Azten (Sep 15, 2005)

When his examination of the statues is completed, Azten joins the others at the block and assists when possible.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 16, 2005)

jeremy_dnd said:
			
		

> *Kenneth*
> 
> "Ah, yes," says Kenneth, tapping one finger against his temple.  "Good thinking, Gregor.  But I think I would like to check it first.  We don't want to topple the block onto anything we might not be able to see."
> 
> After Gregor propels Kenneth up the side of the block, Kenneth lower his stomach a hair breadth's distance from the stone and attempts to manuever through the crevasse without getting his shirt dusty.



After a few minutes and much huffing and puffing the gnome seems convinced that he can make it, but that he keeps getting his boot caught in one place.  Quickly slipping them off he turns back to the hole and tries to relax enough to make his way through.  A few minutes later you hear a brief outcry of joy and he disappears from view completely.

Kenneth drops down on the far side of the blocked passage, his bare feet slapping the cold tile floor.  Sadly the crawl has left him covered in dust and dirt from head to toe.  With his sensitive eyes, there is enough light spillage from the other room to not bump into anything, but if he wants to look at anything in any detail he will need his own light source.

As the human had described to all before, the corridor is about 10 feet wide and has alcoves on each side.  Now that he can move around he can see that there are statues in each of these alcoves.  The statues are of a large humanoid, but further detail is not discernable in this light.  There is a definite breeze coming from somewhere, but the gnome is not sure from where exactly.

(_OOC: FYI, when you try and topple the block, it will tip most easily towards you.  The far side of it is flush with the wall of the chamber you're in._)


----------



## Voadam (Sep 16, 2005)

Gregor will wait patiently for the gnome before trying to pull the block down.


----------



## Azten (Sep 16, 2005)

Azten suggests that if anyone has a grappling hook or similar piece of equipment that Kenneth should hook it to the far side of the block and we can all assist in pulling the rope to move the block back our direction.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 16, 2005)

*Alexi*

Alexi waits patiently for Kenneth to return or tell them to proceed, tapping her fingers rythmically on the wall while she waits.


----------



## hbarsquared (Sep 18, 2005)

*Kenneth*

"Hey guys! calls Kenneth over the stone block, "Everything's clear!  No valuable artifacts or priceless statues that might be in the way!"

Kenneth cocks his ear to listen to Azten from the other side of the block.  "If you have a grappling hook, throw it on over.  I'll see what I can manage."

He stands at the center of the hallway, a good distance back from the stone block in case it gets pushed over prematurely, waiting to see if a grapping hook appears from over the edge.  Muttering, he begins to brush the dust off his clothing, sneezing when he sniffs a puff up his nose.

"Ready when you are!" he calls before bringing a sleeve to his nose for a second sneeze.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 19, 2005)

Hearing that the minstrel is clear of the rock, Owen and Majakilar motion for everyone to stand back.  The giant grips the top of the block while his helper wedges the crowbar into the corner which he believes will yield the best result.  With a nod of their heads both begin to strain against the weight of the stone.  At first the block does not move.  Then the two redouble their efforts and push almost to the brink of their ability.  Veins pop out in their necks and heads and their muscles can be seen moving even under their armor.  Finally the top of the block begins to move and once it is past it's tipping point, comes crashing down on the floor next to them, making a sound loud enough to possible be heard back in Diamond Lake.  Amazingly, neither the block nor the floor seem to sustain any damage (_OOC:  Majakilar Str check to aid 13 + 2 (Str) + 2 (crowbar) = 17, success! Owen Strength check 15 + 5 (Str) + 2 (assist) = 22, failure; 2nd Owen Str check 18 + 5 (Str) + 2 (assist) = 25, success!_).

After a split-second everyone recovers from the din just in time to hear a small stone "click!" and a pressure plate pop up in the place where the block once stood. It is immediately followed by a hissing sound coming from the walls.  It seems that the many bas-relief frescos lining the wall are emitting a noxious green gas which begins to fill the room.

Now that the block has been cleared there is a clear exit out of the room.  The only impediment, if only a small one, is a very dirty, yet well-dressed gnome.  Be careful not to run him over.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 19, 2005)

After a moment of elation at knocking the stone over, Majakilar spots the noxious gasses filling the chamber.  "That can't be good," he mutters as he moves forward into the next room looking for a way to escape the gas, covering his mouth with his cape the best he can.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 19, 2005)

"*Everybody go now*!" Gregor grabs his stuff and anybody who seems too stunned to react and moves out of the gas trap.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 19, 2005)

*Alexi*

Alexi quickly moves away from the gas cloud, hoping that there is enough room to avoid it.


----------



## Azten (Sep 20, 2005)

Azten moves out of the gas cloud and into the newly accessible chamber as quickly as he can - muttering between breaths - Dangit! I knew ... 

I should have looked ... 

for moving stones...

_OOC: ​_


----------



## Voadam (Sep 20, 2005)

Gregor hustles everyone out, making sure nobody falls and is left behind.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 20, 2005)

Fleeing the noxious green gas, the party flees down the unexplored corridor.  As he passes by, OwenGregor grabs the gnome by a loop on the back of his armor, half-carrying, half-dragging him to remove him from possible harm.

About 40 feet from the chamber the group comes to a slow stop to catch their breath and look back.  The chamber is now completely filled with the gas and it has creeped a short way down the corridor, stopping its advance 12 feet or so down the hallway.  You can still hear the hissing of the vents in the room you left behind, releasing their poisonous vapors.

The other end of the corridor, now only 15 feet away opens up into a larger room, dominated by an enormous square, central grey stone pillar.

The corridor you are standing in is about 10 feet wide and lined with six small alcoves, three on each side.  Each of these holds a statue similar in style to the other carvings in the Whispering Cairn.  They are about 7 feet tall, genderless, with hands held out in front of them with their palms facing up.  This gesture suggests that they at once held something in their hands (their hands are empty), or it could simply imply supplication or subservience.

The slight movement of air which Kenneth described earlier can now be felt by all.  You are unsure where exactly it is coming from.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 21, 2005)

"Now that was a close call, wish I would have taken a closer look at that," Owen says between gasps of breath behind his cloak covering his mouth. "This place keeps getting bigger and bigger and better and better. This is amazing!"


[sblock]_OOC - I am Owen, the rogue. The beefy character who can do all the pushing and lifting would be Gregor.   _[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Sep 21, 2005)

Gregor looks over the party "*Everybody OK? Good*."


----------



## Azten (Sep 21, 2005)

If anyone feels odd at all, let me know immediately.  Tingles, dizziness/disorientation, blue spots on the tongue and gums, nausea, hemorrhagic diarrhea, projectile vomiting, sudden death, anything at all.  Some of these poison gases are very slow and subtle in their effects. Others not so much.

Assuming that no one reports any ill effects, Azten turns his attention to the chamber at the other end of the passage, curious what wonders or hazards it may contain.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 22, 2005)

"*At least I can feel fresh air here*."

Gregor puts Kenneth down now that they are safe.


----------



## hbarsquared (Sep 22, 2005)

*Kenneth*

*"Everybody, go, now!"* cries Gregor, then there is a flurry of activity as Kenneth feels a jerk on his collar and the brief sensation of flying through the air.

"But, my boot!" he says trying to catch a glimpse of his footwear through the expanding cloud of gas.

When Gregor sets him down, Kenneth proceeds to dust himself off yet again, muttering to himself.

"So it was a trick trap.  Should have known, next time it will be a _reverse gravity_ spell.  And now I'm shoeless with dirt stuck in my hair.  Who knows what was in that gas, too.  Probably make my skin pale, is what it'll do.  I better get a bath soon...

Kenneth removes a fine-toothed comb from one of the pockets buried deep with his vest and begins to brush back his hair as he examines the familiar statues.  He pats his hair, making sure that at least most of it is now in its correct place, and weaves through the statues.

"Come on," he says.  "Let's take a look in the alcoves, and try to figure out where that breeze is coming from."

_*OOC -* Kenneth tries to determine the direction of the breeze, but most likely looks in the wrong direction.  Survival -2.  He explores the alcoves, as well, looking for any interesting features.  Search +3, various Knowledge +7, bardic knowledge +4._


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks to everyone's quick reactions, it seems that no one has been affected by whatever malady the green cloud had to offer.  Although it does not sound as if the vents are still operating, a thick, green haze hangs in the air of that chamber.  It does not seem to be dispersing.

Kenneth the bare-footed bard strolls over to the nearest statue, inspecting it closely (_OOC: "Taking 20" on Search check_).  He quickly discovers that a strong stream of air seems to be coming from the upturned palms of the statue, blowing directly up.  This seems to be the source of the breeze everyone has been feeling.  The style of the statue itself seems similar to the bas-relief carvings in the now inaccessible room, and of the figure on the sarcophagus in the cavernous chamber upstairs.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 23, 2005)

Gregor will move into the bigger chamber with the pillar and look around.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 25, 2005)

*Alexi*

_“I wonder who they were once,”_ Alexi says, while taking a closer look at the statues depicting those strange people again. _“At least they don't seem to have been too fond of visitors.”_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 25, 2005)

Gregor and Azten move further down the corridor towards the large room, while Kenneth, Alexi, Majakilar and Owen stay behind to look at the statuary.

Looking at the two middle statues in the hallway, Alexi and Kenneth realize that the stream of air coming out of each of the upturned hands of the statues is quite strong and steady.  Kenneth guesses that this must be a magical effect of some kind (_OOC: Knowledge (arcana) check_), but can't guess how it would be fabricated.  Each of the statues seem to depict different adrogynous people, all displaying attitudes of deference.  Their eyes are all focused on a point approximately four inches (_10 cm_) directly over their upward-facing palms.

As Gregor and Azten approach the next chamber, they gradually feel the air temperature begin to drop.  As they step into the room, they can already see their breath as they exhale and the air smells particularly musty in here.

A large gray central pillar (about 20 feet to a side) dominates this square room.  About 40 feet (_~12m_) to a side, the wall and floor to your right seems to be covered in some kind of dark-brown fungal growth, and it is this mold that seems to be the source of the intense cold.  This mold begins about 15 feet from where Gregor is standing.  Gregor and Azten would guess that getting much closer to it might prove dangerous.

From their vantage point they can see that there are two visible exists to this chamber.  Two arched doorways lead from here to other chambers beyond.  The far side of the current room is blocked from sight by the central pillar.

Before they have a chance to do any more exploring or even talk about what to do next, the giant and the dwarf catch a flash out of the corner of their eyes, as a bright purple ray shoots from beyond one of the statues behind them and strikes Gregor firmly in the back.  He blinks a few times lazily, then collapses where he is standing.  Before Azten has a chance to do anything a second beam, this one bright yellow strikes out from behind the same statue and strikes him in the leg, briefly illuminating the dwarf for a second before disappating.

Azten:[sblock]As you look down at the place where the beam of light struck, you suddenly see your skin begin to crackle and blister and turn a bright red.  It's the Red Death from your youth that scarred you so horribly!  The beam must have someone reinfected you, although you did not think that was possible!  Panic starts to rise in you and you are overcome with a desire to escape from this wretched place, to get as far away from here as possible!

Suddenly a thought strikes you; this can't be the Red Death.  You know from your treatments and your research on the matter that once you have been infected by it, you can never contract it again.  So this can't be real, even though it certainly feels and looks very real.  You tell yourself over and over again that this must be something else, that logically it doesn't make any sense, closing your eyes in concentration.  When next you look down, your leg appears normal, as if nothing has happened.  Any trace of the Red Death has vanished into thin air (_OOC: Azten Will save 8 + 5 = 13, success!_).[/sblock]

Voadam:[sblock](_OOC: Gregor Will save 6 + 1 = 7, failure_) _OOC: You are alseep, but the others don't know that yet.  They might assume anything.  Let them until one of them figures it out._[/sblock]

_OOC:
Initiative!
Owen 11 + 3 = 14
Azten 8 + 1 = 9
Majakilar 6 + 2 = 8
Alexi 2 + 2 = 4
Kenneth 1 + 2 = 3

Azten, you are standing directly next to Gregor's prone body in the entrance to the large chamber.  Owen, Majakilar and Alexi are approximately 30 feet from you.  The ray came from behind a pillar (currently obscured by shadow) which is located about 15 feet from Azten and about 20 feet from everyone else._


----------



## Thanee (Sep 25, 2005)

*Alexi*

_“Ho-lee... GREGOR!”_

Alexi spins around, knowing well enough, that she can do pathetically little to save Gregor right now, and tries to see what is attacking them, moving closer to the point from where the light beams originated.


OOC: Total Defense, Move.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 25, 2005)

"What the... more traps?"  Majakilar advances to the central column and peers around it, hoping to see the attacking creature or object, moving as close to Gregor as he can without giving up cover.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 26, 2005)

Hearing Gregor drop Owen is quick to react as he carries the lantern and draws his rapier and charges to where Gregor fell. "Anyone see where that came from?"

_OOC - Move action to draw rapier, move action to run toward Gregors body_


----------



## Voadam (Sep 26, 2005)

Gregor lies in a big heap on the ground.


----------



## Azten (Sep 27, 2005)

_What the...!?!    *NO*OOOO!  AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!

Moradin save me, this *cannot* be!

I beat you once!  You cannot have me again.  YOU CAN NOT!
_

With a Herculean effort to resist the clinging tendrils of terror writhing around the periphery of his mind, Azten finally pushes aside concern for himself when he sees the prone figure of Gregor lying next to him.
Gregor!

_OOC: Azten goes to Gregor to assess his condition and apply Healing or make a heal/stabilize check if needed.(Heal +9, Heal +11 when stabilizing  )
If Gregor shows no signs of injury or ill effect of the ray, then Azten points to where the beam came from so that the other members of the party can investigate while he attempts to rouse the downed giant.​_

It came from there! Get it!


----------



## Voadam (Sep 27, 2005)

Gregor's chest rises and falls with his breathing, his eyes are closed and his mouth is partially open.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 28, 2005)

*Round 1*

Hearing Gregor drop Owen is quick to react as he carries the lantern and draws his rapier and charges to where Gregor fell. "Anyone see where that came from?"

As the young man runs past the last row of statues his lantern light briefly illuminates the area around the eastern alcove.  For a moment, a strange creature is revealed in the jerky light.  It looks like a 3 foot-long (_~1m_) strand of striated red muscle connected to two floating eyeballs the size of a child’s head.  This creature hangs in mid-air just behind the head of the statue, its oblong pupils retracting in the bright light before it.  None of you has ever seen or heard of such a creature before (_OOC: Since none of you have the Knowledge (dungeoneering) skill_).

With a Herculean effort to resist the clinging tendrils of terror writhing around the periphery of his mind, Azten finally pushes aside concern for himself when he sees the prone figure of Gregor lying next to him.
Gregor!
The dwarf reaches down to his near-human companion to ascertain his condition (_OOC: Heal check 18 + 9 = 27, success_!) to find that he is either unconscious or asleep.  Not wanting to waste any time Azten strikes Gregor about the face roughly a few times to try and rouse him.  The giant grumbles some but quickly regains consciousness.
Seeing that Gregor is no worse for wear Azten straightens up, pointing to where the beam came from so that the other members of the party can investigate while he attempts to rouse the downed giant.
It came from there! Get it!

(_OOC: Gregor is now awake, and prone and can act in the next round just after Azten_)

"What the ... more traps?"
Majakilar advances to column indicated by Azten and peers around it, hoping to see the attacking creature or object, moving as close to Gregor as he can without giving up cover.
Deciding that he can surely take on such a pathetic bundle of sinew, muscle and viscera, even if it does shoot magical bolts of slight, Majakilar stabs at it with this guisarme.  The creature quickly ducks behind the statue and the young man’s blade scrapes roughly against the stonework (_OOC: Majakilar guisarme attack 2 + 2 = 4, miss_).

“Ho-lee... GREGOR!”
Alexi spins around, knowing well enough, that she can do pathetically little to save Gregor right now, and tries to see what is attacking them, moving closer to the point from where the light beams originated (_OOC: move, full defense_).

Tearing his eyes away from the statues, Kenneth sees the alarmed expression on his companions’ faces.  Although he can’t see the creature from where he is standing he reaches down and picks up his crossbow, slipping a bolt in to load it.  He holds it in front of him, trying to see what he should shoot at (_OOC: draw weapon, load crossbow_).

Startled by the light shining in its unnatural twin eye stalks, the creature seems to retreat as far as it can into the alcove.  The statue still provides it decent cover.  The left eye twitches momentarily then and releases another bright purple ray, aimed square at Majakilar.
The young soldier momentarily feels a wave of sleepiness come over him, but manages to easily shake it off (_OOC: Creature hits touch AC 19, hit; Majakilar Will save 16 + 1 = 17, success_).

_Round 2:
Owen 14
Azten  9
Gregor 9
Majakilar 8
Alexi 4
Kenneth 3
----------
Round 3:
Creature 15_


----------



## Voadam (Sep 28, 2005)

Gregor will get up and charge the creature if he can, otherwise he will move to be in a position to threaten it.


----------



## Azten (Sep 28, 2005)

Hoping that it will help them resist the effects of the beam, Azten yells out to his companions. The ray seems to be some sort of illusion magic - I saw that I was sick again but Moradin showed me the truth - I was not afflicted.  

At least the ray that hit me was not real...

When Gregor vacates his spot, Azten moves in to be out of the way. And to keep an eye on the two passages that have not been explored in case any more of the floaty eye/muscle things show up.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 29, 2005)

Gregor will give out a roar as he charges, hopefully drawing the beast's attention away from his companions.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 29, 2005)

*Alexi*

Alexi tries to shoot the strange creature with her crossbow, if possible, otherwise she looks around for some makeshift weapon to use in close combat.


----------



## hbarsquared (Sep 30, 2005)

*Kenneth*

Kenneth, fascinated by the magical effects of the constant breeze originating from the palms of the stautues, does not notice Azten and Gregor entering the next chamber.

He wishes he can reach high enough to examine the palms themselves.  Kenneth motions to Owen, about to request a lift so he can pass a hand over the breeze from the statue, when he hears a _thump_ and sees Owen's eyes widen.

"Anyone see where that came from?" he says.

"See what?" Kenneth asks, perplexed, when he hears Azten's voice from the other chamber.

"_Gregor!_"

Kenneth turns as Owen, Majakilar, and Alexi rush past him.  Peering down the corridor, he sees Azten kneeling next to the fallen form of Gregor.

_Hope he's all right,_ he thinks as he pulls out his crossbow and slips in a bolt.  As the others circle the next alcove, Kenneth inches his way to the other side of the wall, hoping to get a clear shot.  _(1 square east, 2 squares south)_

The creature, entwined around the statue, surprises Kenneth as he feel the bile rising in the back of his throat.  Slowly, he aims his crossbow.

"The ray seems to be some sort of illusion magic..." Kenneth hears Azten say from down the hall.

_Illusion magic, you say..._ Kenneth thinks as a smirk finds its way to his mouth.

"Hey, you!" he yells, taking one hand from the crossbow and waving it in the air erratically.  "Yeah, the one with two eyes and no brain!  You think you can fool me?"

Kenneth waits for the creature to turn its head, hopefully focusing its attention on him, and looses a bolt at one of the thing's eyes.
_*OOC -* Kenneth thinks, working with magic and being a gnome, that he can easily shake off some silly illusion: he doesn't realize he has an absyssal Will save (-2 or +0 against illusions).      Attack +3, 1d6, 19-20/x2._​


----------



## silentspace (Sep 30, 2005)

"Sneaky little skinny thing, ha!"  Majakilar swings again at the creature, then takes a 5' step to the side.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 4, 2005)

With a sigh of relief that Gregor is alright, Owen turns to where the party is focusing their attention. "So that is where it came from", Owen says as he steps toward the alcove with the statue waiting for the trapped creature to move forward.

_OOC - 5ft step north, ready action to attack the creature if it tries to move out of the alcove_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 9, 2005)

*Round 2*

With a sigh of relief that Gregor is alright, Owen turns to where the party is focusing their attention. "So that is where it came from", Owen says as he steps toward the alcove with the statue waiting for the trapped creature to move forward (_OOC - 5ft step north, ready action to attack the creature if it tries to move out of the alcove_).

Hoping that it will help them resist the effects of the beam, Azten yells out to his companions. “The ray seems to be some sort of illusion magic - I saw that I was sick again but Moradin showed me the truth - I was not afflicted.  At least the ray that hit me was not real...”

Gregor will get up and charge the creature if he can, otherwise he will move to be in a position to threaten it.  Gregor will give out a roar as he charges, hopefully drawing the beast's attention away from his companions (_OOC: move action; heavy mace attack 3 + 5 – 4 (cover) = 8, miss_).

When Gregor vacates his spot, Azten moves in to be out of the way. And to keep an eye on the two passages that have not been explored in case any more of the floaty eye/muscle things show up.

"Sneaky little skinny thing, ha!" Majakilar swings again at the creature, then takes a 5' step to the side (_OOC: 6 + 2 – 4 (cover) = 4, miss_).

Alexi tries to shoot the strange creature with her crossbow (_OOC: crossbow attack 11 + 2 – 4 (cover) – 4 (shooting into melee) = 5, miss_).

As the others circle the next alcove, Kenneth inches his way to the other side of the wall, hoping to get a clear shot. (_OOC: 1 square east, 1 squares south_)
The creature, entwined around the statue, surprises Kenneth as he feel the bile rising in the back of his throat. Slowly, he aims his crossbow.
"The ray seems to be some sort of illusion magic..." Kenneth hears Azten say from down the hall.
Illusion magic, you say... Kenneth thinks as a smirk finds its way to his mouth.
"Hey, you!" he yells, taking one hand from the crossbow and waving it in the air erratically. "Yeah, the one with two eyes and no brain! You think you can fool me?"
Kenneth waits for the creature to turn its head, hopefully focusing its attention on him, and looses a bolt at one of the thing's eyes (_OOC: Kenneth thinks, working with magic and being a gnome, that he can easily shake off some silly illusion: he doesn't realize he has an abyssal Will save (-2 or +0 against illusions). Crossbow attack 6 + 3 – 4 (cover) – 4 (firing into melee) = 1, miss_).

Surrounded on all sides by enemies, the strange creature’s eyes twitch as it looks as a way out of the alcove.  It attempts to dart from behind the statue, but every time either Gregor or Owen block its exit.  It withdraws behind the statue once again, momentarily raising one of its eye stalks to release a purple ray at the rogue (_OOC: Creature hits touch AC 21, hit!  Owen Will save 7 – 1 = 6, failure_).  Without a sound, the young human collapses onto the floor.

_Round 3:
Owen 14
Gregor 9
Azten 9
Majakilar 8
Alexi 4
Kenneth 3
----------
Round 4:
Creature 15_


----------



## Thanee (Oct 9, 2005)

*Alexi*

_“I can't hit that thing with the statue and everything in between...”_ Alexi grumbles, while stepping behind Gregor, kneeling down next to Owen to see, if he is okay (and waking him up, if he's also sleeping like Gregor before).


----------



## Azten (Oct 10, 2005)

Azten divides his attention evenly between watching the passages to either side in front of him, and peeking behind him to monitor how the others are faring with the creature.

When he sees that Owen is down and Alexi is examining him, he looks to her for any sign that his skills are needed.  If so, he then moves one grid straight toward Owen and assesses his condition himself.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 10, 2005)

Majakilar continues hisattack


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 13, 2005)

Owen layes on the floor in a mischievous pile, staring at the back of his eye lids.


----------



## hbarsquared (Oct 14, 2005)

*Kenneth*

Kenneth curses under his breath as the creature ducks and his bolt clatters against the statue.

"Well, if _that_ is how it's going to be..." he grumbles, dropping the crossbow onto the ground.  The small gnome weaves through his companions and unsheathes his rapier.  He grabs some of the folds of the statue's robes and stabs at the brainless creature with his sword.

"Ah _ha!_" he yells as he thrusts.
_If Kenneth cannot move into the same space as the creature, obviously the above won't happen.     If not, he will simply reload his crossbow and shoot again._​


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 15, 2005)

*ROUND 3 cont.*

Owen lays on the floor in a mischievous pile, staring at the back of his eye lids.

Suddenly dropping his flanged mace and his shield, Gregor yells out, “*I’ve just about had it with this thing!  Get out from behind that thing and face us!*”  Risking injury, he reaches past the statue to grab hold of the floating creature.  It lashes out at him with its entire body, but for once the statue gets in its way instead.  Gregor wraps his large hand around one end of its muscled body, and slams it against the wall (_OOC: Drop weapon and loose shield, move action; Gregor initiatives grapple and provokes an AoO; creature hits AC 7, miss! Gregor touch attack 18 + 5 – 4 (cover) = 19, hit! Opposed grapple checks, Gregor 11 vs. creature 0, grapple initiated! Grapple damage 1d3 + 5 = 8 hp of nonlethal damage_).

Azten divides his attention evenly between watching the passages to either side in front of him, and peeking behind him to monitor how the others are faring with the creature.
When he sees that Owen is down he looks to her for any sign that his skills are needed. Quickly moving over to the prone human he sees that he seems to have been magically put to sleep.  Not wanting to waste any time, Azten lightly kicks his companion with his boot, “Come on, lad, no time for napping” (_OOC: 5-foot step, standard action to wake up Owen_).  The young man’s eyes fly open and he is momentarily disoriented as he gets his bearings, “What am I doing on the ground?” he stammers (_OOC:  Owen is prone, and will get to act right after Azten next round_).

Seeing a chance to help the giant in his subdual of the creature, Majakilar drops his weapon.  “Alexi,” he barks out with military bruskness, “you’re in the way.  Step aside so I can get at that thing!”  (_OOC: drop weapon, delay action to move in next to Gregor once Alexi gets out of the way_)

“I can't hit that thing with the statue and everything in between...” Alexi grumbles.  Hearing Majakilar she steps behind Gregor and reloads her crossbow (_OOC: 5-foot step, reload crossbow_).

Glad to have an opening, Majakilar moves in next to Gregor so that he can reach the strange monster (_OOC: move action; initiative point changes_).

Kenneth curses under his breath as the creature ducks and his bolt clatters against the statue.
"Well, if that is how it's going to be..." he grumbles, dropping another bolt into his crossbow, and looking for any chance to get a shot in (_OOC: load crossbow, ready attack action_).

*ROUND 4*

With Gregor’s hands wrapped firmly around it, the creature desperately releases one its purple eye rays at him.  It hits him full in the face, and once again the giant drops, already snoring.  The creature easily wriggles out from between his fingers. (_OOC: Ranged touch attack hits AC 25, hit! Gregor Will save 10 + 1 = 11, failure; Gregor falls prone and is asleep; creature is no longer in a grapple_).

_OOC: Kenneth could fire his readied attack right after the creature escapes the grapple, if he so chooses.  It would use up Kenneth's Round 4 action, but would change his initiative point to 15._

_Round 4 cont.:
Gregor 9
Azten 9
Owen 9
Alexi 4
Majakilar 4
Kenneth 3
----------
Round 5:
Creature 15_


----------



## Azten (Oct 16, 2005)

_Great.  I really have to talk with the big guy about getting more sleep.  This falling asleep during combat is for the birds._

Feeling that he cannot get to Gregor without getting in the way, Azten continues to monitor the situation.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 16, 2005)

Giving Gregor a kick as Owen stands, he tries to see if he is alright. Seeing there isn't much he can do, Owen takes a step back and reaches for his daggers. "This thing is really starting to get on my nerves!"

_OOC - Move action to stand, standard action to wake Gregor, 5-step next to Azten_


----------



## Thanee (Oct 16, 2005)

Since Owen already tries to let Gregor shake of the dizziness, Alexi tries once more to shoot the weird creature with her crossbow.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 17, 2005)

If Gregor is awakened he will stand up and try to grab the floating eyestalks and yank them out (grapple again) from behind the statue. Otherwise he will have dreams about elves giving him the evil eye.


----------



## hbarsquared (Oct 25, 2005)

*Kenneth*

With his face leveled behind the crossbow, Kenneth waits for the opportune moment.  He waits patiently as Gregor and the eyestalk struggle behind the statue and flinches as an intense purple ray strikes the miner full in the face, tumlbin backward.  Before the creature can hide behind the statue once more, Kenneth releases his crossbow bolt.
_*OOC -* Sorry guys!  I've been checking the first page, and I've been waiting for the good ol' "View first unread." link.  It hasn't shown up, so I assumed there was a lag.  Didn't realize it was me again.   :\   I'll just head straight to "Last page" from now on, I think.  _​


----------



## silentspace (Oct 26, 2005)

"What is it?"  Majakilar asks as he continues to struggle. Then he asks the question again, addressing the creature. "What are you?"


----------



## Voadam (Oct 27, 2005)

"*Get out here you*!" Gregor shouts as he tries to yank out from behind the pillar the eye thing that keeps zapping him.


----------

